# FROST: general rules from experience....



## poplars (Oct 6, 2012)

Lots of strains of cannabis can handle a pretty strong frost. I've had plants handle frosts as low as 28 degrees F without killing the plant.

Things to consider, some strains are more sensitive to frost than others, if they are in pots this can make them more sensitive. 

Sativa strains tend to be more sensitive to frost than Indicas. Indicas and Indica dominant hybrids are capable of handling frosts as low as 28F. but there have been reports of sativas handling frosts just as well.

I'll leave this sticky open to discussion for other experienced users to post their experiences, I will compile it into this. I felt this was needed as this question gets asked a lot when a frost comes by. 


you can protect the plants if they are of manageable size or if you are handy enough to build a sturdy setup. 

this can be as basic as a pvc greenhouse with plastic wrapped around, or even sheets if properly secured to not touch the plants... or as large as a full car port with greenhouse grade plastic secured. 


how much the temperature rises the next day also tends to define how the plant deals with the frost. if it frosts and it rises up to 65 degrees+ with sun in the daytime, the plant is much more likely to take the frost and keep growing vs a plant that takes a hard frost and sees a 45 degree day with clouds....


cooler temperatures (55-40 degrees F) will definitely bring out some purpling in some strains, and cause flowering to speed up, nights that dip into the 35F zone boost this even more, bringing out even more color. 

sorry for the organization of this thread, guess I'm too much of a stoner after all


----------



## Laney (Oct 6, 2012)

It was 27 when I got up this morning so it may have dropped to 26 overnight. My plants did fine (sativa doms). I put some compost and extra mulch and am optimistic for tonight (again 26) ...


----------



## poplars (Oct 6, 2012)

nice, I guess that's more evidence in favor of sativa being frost sturdy as well.

those plants are in the ground correct?


----------



## Laney (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah - I'll let you know how they fare tomorrow


----------



## ilovethegreen (Oct 6, 2012)

this year I chopped mine two days after first frost. got down to 24 with 30-40mph winds, after that they started dying RAPIDLY haha.yeah, when they're in the ground theyre more tough it seems. i just hate having to deal with the anxiety of when its going to freeze over


----------



## poplars (Oct 7, 2012)

ilovethegreen said:


> this year I chopped mine two days after first frost. got down to 24 with 30-40mph winds, after that they started dying RAPIDLY haha.yeah, when they're in the ground theyre more tough it seems. i just hate having to deal with the anxiety of when its going to freeze over



yeah I've never let my plants go down to a 24 degree frost, I believe 27 degrees is probably the limit. possibly one or two degrees more but doubtful.


----------



## Laney (Oct 7, 2012)

We went down to 27 last night again and I think they can handle that although they've been losing a lot of fans over the last couple of weeks. Every time we drop, more fall colors come out. We are having a lovely change of seasons. Fortunately, for the next couple of weeks we will be sunny with highs in the 60s and 70s so they may fill out a bit.

I will say one thing for the cold ... when I checked yesterday, all of my plants had an astounding swelling of the trichs. The cold snap really put the plants on task


----------



## poplars (Oct 7, 2012)

Laney said:


> We went down to 27 last night again and I think they can handle that although they've been losing a lot of fans over the last couple of weeks. Every time we drop, more fall colors come out. We are having a lovely change of seasons. Fortunately, for the next couple of weeks we will be sunny with highs in the 60s and 70s so they may fill out a bit.
> 
> I will say one thing for the cold ... when I checked yesterday, all of my plants had an astounding swelling of the trichs. The cold snap really put the plants on task



yep it really does!


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 7, 2012)

if frost kills a plant, how long do you have to harvest it? or can you? are the buds still good after a plants dies a 'natural' death?
thanks!


----------



## poplars (Oct 7, 2012)

2d9s said:


> if frost kills a plant, how long do you have to harvest it? or can you? are the buds still good after a plants dies a 'natural' death?
> thanks!



while I have no personal experience to confirm this, I see absolutely no reason why the plant would lose all it's potency just because it died. just harvest it as soon as you can, when it's done its done!


----------



## poplars (Oct 7, 2012)

I could see it dramatically effecting flavor, and possibly effecting over all high slightly, but I wouldn't call the bud trash by any means.


----------



## ilovethegreen (Oct 7, 2012)

buds are still good after theyre frozen and dead. depends on how long they were dead...


----------



## Laney (Oct 7, 2012)

I've never had frost kill a plant and I tend to leave them alone to ripen, weather or no. That's because, in most places, there will be one or two light frosts (like I just had) and then a clear spell, during which the plants will quickly ripen. I've lost a lot of leaves from these weather dips. The buds are fine, though. I guess it'll just make trimming easier


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 7, 2012)

i drowned a plant (no holes in the container... ) and as it died, it began to smell like a rotting, very pungent, breakfast sausage - 4 weeks later the dead, white stem still smelt - hence the concern if a plant dies a (natural or other) death before being 'harvested' what the result would be...
thanks for the first hand info.
this week things are supposed to chill quite a bit here so im wondering what to do in case they wilt, die or if it will even come to that...
thanks!


----------



## ilovethegreen (Oct 7, 2012)

2d9s said:


> i drowned a plant (no holes in the container... ) and as it died, it began to smell like a rotting, very pungent, breakfast sausage - 4 weeks later the dead, white stem still smelt - hence the concern if a plant dies a (natural or other) death before being 'harvested' what the result would be...
> thanks for the first hand info.
> this week things are supposed to chill quite a bit here so im wondering what to do in case they wilt, die or if it will even come to that...
> thanks!


I like to put a little 5x5 greenhouse-ish box over my plants if its not ready to take a frost. it helps keeps temps up quite abit


----------



## Laney (Oct 7, 2012)

I would have loved to cover my plants but they were way too big (even though most were topped &/or LST'd). Still they only have to last a couple more weeks. I'll be cutting a couple within a few days. Including at least the top half of my 12-footer.


----------



## ExtremeMetal43 (Oct 8, 2012)

Dude thank you so much for this thread...last nite was first frost and tonite is a freeze warning. I had thought when it frosted they were done. Its been around 35 at nite but dont expect high 20's for the next two weeks.


----------



## poplars (Oct 9, 2012)

ExtremeMetal43 said:


> Dude thank you so much for this thread...last nite was first frost and tonite is a freeze warning. I had thought when it frosted they were done.  Its been around 35 at nite but dont expect high 20's for the next two weeks.



no prob I know how it is being a scared newbie and a thread like this is a light in the darkness,glad it helped!


----------



## Laney (Oct 9, 2012)

ExtremeMetal43 said:


> Dude thank you so much for this thread...last nite was first frost and tonite is a freeze warning. I had thought when it frosted they were done. Its been around 35 at nite but dont expect high 20's for the next two weeks.


Your plants will be fine but it's definitely a very anxiety-provoking time. I've had light and hard frosts most years. I'm very stubborn about pulling early and my girls usually fare well. This year has been one of the worst, having gone down to 26 the other night (3rd and worst frost this year) but the gals are hanging in there. 

There is only one night that is expected to go to freezing (31) over the next couple of weeks a lots of sunny days (60s and 70) so I was reluctant to pull them and now they will enjoy some sun and finish to the max


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 9, 2012)

the first frost of the year was on sunday night, i checked my pumpkin patch today - tuesday - and everything seemed fine. the temperature dropped to -1*c so it wasn't a hard freeze - the weather network also posted a frost warning. the only difference i found was that top colas were 'browned' and withered a bit but the rest of the plant parts (colas underneath, leaves, stems, roots etc..) seemed intact.

here are two photos of the top cola of one of the plants. the first one is from friday (before the frost) and the next one is from tuesday (2 days after the frost).

hope it helps as i had no idea what to expect as well...


----------



## jogreen (Oct 9, 2012)

I live in the great white north and we get frost early every year. I've seen some strains handle it as low as 23 F while others will freeze at 27 F.


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 11, 2012)

I ve been growing indica strains all round year from last year....those plants been in 60's in the day, i ve always move em in the house every night to prevent frost...they were perfect fine with beautiful purple pistills 

I have two clones that been flowering about halfway to five weeks now...4 or 5 weeks more to go...average in my area is 50's in the night time and 70's during day....the pistills are still white, no color or purple anything like that yet...this time I will leave em outside at night time to see the end result. I should expect the frost by end of this month...it will be 27temp in the night time....Ill let ya know how those clones fare , next month !

keep share the exprience, growers


----------



## poplars (Oct 11, 2012)

Izoc666 said:


> I ve been growing indica strains all round year from last year....those plants been in 60's in the day, i ve always move em in the house every night to prevent frost...they were perfect fine with beautiful purple pistills
> 
> I have two clones that been flowering about halfway to five weeks now...4 or 5 weeks more to go...average in my area is 50's in the night time and 70's during day....the pistills are still white, no color or purple anything like that yet...this time I will leave em outside at night time to see the end result. I should expect the frost by end of this month...it will be 27temp in the night time....Ill let ya know how those clones fare , next month !
> 
> keep share the exprience, growers


if those plants have never seen 30 degree nights, don't put them out in a 27..... this is usually a gradual thing outdoors.

AND... if you do put them outside in that, make sure the pot is THOROUGHLY insulated.


----------



## Xub420 (Oct 11, 2012)

We have been gettin colder here in Socal. We havnt a frost here in the desert yet, but She should do just fine! Thanks errOne by the way for this post will help guide me thru the Winter! Happy Harvest!


----------



## Laney (Oct 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> if those plants have never seen 30 degree nights, don't put them out in a 27..... this is usually a gradual thing outdoors.
> 
> *AND... if you do put them outside in that, make sure the pot is THOROUGHLY insulated*.


Amen to that! If they are in pots, s/he should just take them in if at all possible. Why put them through that? If they haven't fattened, they will get the signal to stop growing and start ripening. 

I have a few plants that really needed to fatten up. I don't think they will now. After the two frosts they endured, they will likely finish as airy, smaller-budded hash and extract plants. Thankfully, I had several others that were nearly done before the frost hit and they are finishing nicely.


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> if those plants have never seen 30 degree nights, don't put them out in a 27..... this is usually a gradual thing outdoors.
> 
> AND... if you do put them outside in that, make sure the pot is THOROUGHLY insulated.


Yes those clones are in the pots...also i put the pot in the other thicker bucket for drain water purpose, I dont want the water spill on my deck 

I already harvested other plants for smoke etc. Those clones are for hash only..thats why i dont mind to see what frost will do to the clones. 

happy growing.


----------



## patsbrady0345 (Oct 12, 2012)

It's going to frost tonight where I'm at my plants been outside every day and night since June and its supposed to be 54 and sunny tommarow so I will let u know how she does


----------



## Laney (Oct 12, 2012)

@patsbrady - how low are they saying it will go? I find my plants generally do well down to 29 or even 28. Below that, there can be a lot of leaf damage, depending on the strain. The buds can tolerate much more, however, so if they are not ready, just cut off any affected leaves and let them finish.


----------



## charles lewis (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm in Michigan & have already had 2 frost warnings & my ladies are doin just fine. One turning a little purple but that kinda good. No signs of death at all....


----------



## patsbrady0345 (Oct 12, 2012)

It said as low as 27 and widespread frost then sunny saturday


----------



## poplars (Oct 12, 2012)

protect them if you can, if you can't don't worry about it.


----------



## BustyGreene (Oct 13, 2012)

I live in Phoenix and my sativa is looking great! She was enduring some 100+ days under a screen but now its beginning to come into season for us. I'm about 4 weeks into flower, but she is super slow and super potent. I'm excited to see what she'll finish like. I'll put some pix up. We should see at least one or two freezes this winter.


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 14, 2012)

*frost update

went to see my cabbage patch kids on saturday morning. there had been frost on wednesday (-1*C/ 30*F), thursday (-2*C/ 28*F) and friday evening ( a more severe frost of -5*C / 23*F) and it was only 4*C /39*F on saturday morning.
here are some pictures of the 'damage'...

overall, the leaves were wilted, some bud rot had set in and the stems were very brittle with the thin membrane pealing off...
had to cut some down as they weren't looking too good...


----------



## Greens1 (Oct 14, 2012)

OK, so i am a somewhat good grower (good dank) and live in central california. However, i never tried a test run to see if a plant could survive outside throughout winter. Our temperature never gets below 40 throughout all winter. I am aware that my plants would probably flower very early and i dont think this would be a problem because i will be cloning and constantly changing mother and clone plants. Do you guys think that i could grow in Dixie Cups, to 3 gals. to 5 Gals containers in the winter here?? thanks


----------



## Lookwhatimblazn (Oct 15, 2012)

My little plant survived a 24 degree frost the other night no wilting or anything


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2012)

Lookwhatimblazn said:


> My little plant survived a 24 degree frost the other night no wilting or anything


nice wow must be very indica or afghani strain huh? thanks for posting.


----------



## Lookwhatimblazn (Oct 15, 2012)

Not 100% Shure on the strain but I got the seed out of a o of master Kush and it's deffently a hybrid indica Dom but it was attacked by a gofer before flowering and now looks more sativa .... The leaves are longer and thiner than they were before the attack lol and it smells just like the stuff I got the seed from lol and it was said the weed came from a despensory in colorodo but idn About that lol I'm on the east coast in a hick town lol


----------



## poplars (Oct 15, 2012)

right on man. master kush has a lot. of indica in it good stuff


----------



## newbie9 (Oct 16, 2012)

average temps in the 50s-60 in the day and average 30s-40s at night occasionaly there will be a frost a few wont matter and in the end it will give you color. If there is a frost/freeze warning just make sure there is not precipitation. The dry cold can be dealt with.to a point.Freezing rain and sleet are killers and are what you really need to consider. The normal first few frosts are usualy nothing to stress over unless there is precip or the temps are below 26 for a sustained period of time and wont recover much in the day to the next night. The first frosts are usualy a good sign to prepare to harvest in some states. 
The october nights can get bad though so think ahead and always check the weather. I find www.weather.gov to be the most accurate and most informing. When there is a frost expected . Dont go rippin plants up cause you think its all over just throw some layers of mulch around the base try and make a cover with clear plastic to act like a green house. 
The roots are most important to keep warm. So when soil temps hover around low 40s in the day you should consider wrapping the containers with clothe or plastic to keep in warmth. 
Thats just my two cents on frost and late season preparedness. Hope you all had a great year.


----------



## MeanGreenFarmingMachine (Oct 18, 2012)

Here`s what my babies looked like 4 days after they suffered from 2 nights of 30f in a row mixed with rain...



... sometimes, mother nature trows a curve ball... expect it.


----------



## Laney (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm definitely putting up a gazebo to grow in for next year to be able to cover in case early frost is a threat. I am looking forward to a more manageable grow, lol.


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 19, 2012)

MeanGreenFarmingMachine said:


> Here`s what my babies looked like 4 days after they suffered from 2 nights of 30f in a row mixed with rain...
> 
> View attachment 2378291View attachment 2378292View attachment 2378293
> 
> ... sometimes, mother nature trows a curve ball... expect it.


yikes!!! same thing happen to me... 
hard frost (had to pull them) and now a week of very warm weather...


----------



## mae (Oct 21, 2012)

50's during the day, 30's at night with one 28 degree frost about a week ago and they're all still thriving.


----------



## MeanGreenFarmingMachine (Oct 21, 2012)

mae said:


> 50's during the day, 30's at night with one 28 degree frost about a week ago and they're all still thriving.


What area are you from and what strain are you growing?


----------



## trouble27 (Oct 22, 2012)

Greens1 said:


> OK, so i am a somewhat good grower (good dank) and live in central california. However, i never tried a test run to see if a plant could survive outside throughout winter. Our temperature never gets below 40 throughout all winter. I am aware that my plants would probably flower very early and i dont think this would be a problem because i will be cloning and constantly changing mother and clone plants. Do you guys think that i could grow in Dixie Cups, to 3 gals. to 5 Gals containers in the winter here?? thanks


What part of the central valley are u from I'm from the 209 and it freezes pretty often at night.I have also wondered the same thing guess the only way to find out for sure is to throw a few out and hope for the best .


----------



## kittylovesmeow (Oct 28, 2012)

Is there a frost in southern california??


----------



## newbie9 (Nov 2, 2012)

kittylovesmeow said:


> Is there a frost in southern california??


 It CAN frost there but usualy no it will not. The higher elev counties usualy get the frost.


----------



## newbie9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Frost was no issue for me this year. I noticed for some it was.


----------



## kittylovesmeow (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah I thought so. Thanks


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Nov 12, 2012)

Its 11/12/2012 here outside of Sacramento. I still have an OG plant growing. I have it i a nice big bucket and I take it into the garage at night. I see that its still adding bulk and the trichomes looking excellent.

If your growing HAZE(s) you'll have to get them through at least November.

Nice thread NEWBIE9


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2012)

is everyone happy with the way this post looks? I'll tidy it up if there is demand for it and suggestions on how it should be done.


----------



## charliedog8 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've had a couple of frosts so far, but the girls are still looking good. Most of the fan leaves are gone. I have noticed that, at least where I am, the frost is only in the lower elevations. Also, although you can really see the white frosty pasture, it doesn't seem apparent in the woods. Maybe its warmer there. I am also wondering if my girls are acclimated to my area as I used seeds from last year's harvest.


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2012)

yeah acclimatization over generations does make a difference in tolerance to frost most definitely.


----------



## wantssumfuk (Jan 14, 2013)

this is grate news for me! i live in colorado were at the end part of are cold season so i know i can handle a late freeze if i have to


----------



## notbusted (Mar 12, 2013)

Colorado here as well, Steamboat Springs. I do notice that my chives last a lot longer thru repeated coldness than do my cilantro and wife's flowers. It would appear that various plants fare better than others. Genetics and "weeding" out the weaklings as to genetics would appear to have merits. I am focused with auto and fem traits being this high and getting snow in June and as early as late August. At 7000ft cold temps are a given. Choose wisely your strains and grow like a champion. Fast and furious up here with sick sunshine and great new legislation. Wish you all a prosperous and private grow this year, Merry Christmas in advance.


----------



## Shaggn (Mar 15, 2013)

Due to unforeseen reasons, I had to put my blooming ladies (4weeks in) outside. Temps were around -6 (18-22) range. I put them inside a couple large packing boxes with some blankets to block the cold as best as I could. They were there for about 5 hours and showed minimal (most no damage at all) signs of damage due to the extreme cold temps. The more Sat dom ones turned a darker green but none of them lost any leaves. We will see if the roots managed to make it as they have only been back in the tent for 1 day. I think they can handle some pretty extreme temps as long as they have some cover, and obviously only exposed to this environment for the shortest amount of time possible. Peace!!


----------



## Walter9999 (Mar 29, 2013)

My girl is finishing up now outdoors and her fan leaves turned a purplish color after recent high 30s temps. It's a blueberry and she's 45 days into flower.


----------



## notbusted (Apr 3, 2013)

Next time that happens get some rock or brick, put it in the oven @225 or so for an hour. Then wrap in a cheap cloth and put in with the ladies. We do that back in Nebraska for an early frost when we still can get extra tomatoes. I have do it here in Steamboat with something like your rig for the wife's flowers and my oregano and basil. Make sure the box is fairly airtight.


----------



## cr250cra1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Good info, I still will wait until the last official frost date to move my large clones outdoors. Im happy knowing that if those the frost date for my area happens to be a little off my plants will be ok. Thanx


----------



## BDog76 (Apr 28, 2013)

poplars said:


> Lots of strains of cannabis can handle a pretty strong frost. I've had plants handle frosts as low as 28 degrees F without killing the plant.
> 
> Things to consider, some strains are more sensitive to frost than others, if they are in pots this can make them more sensitive.
> 
> ...


I can't say enough good things about Holland's Hope or similar strains. I THANK the wonderful people in the NLands that developed this strain & her relatives for us "northerly" folks. I was able to get some HH seeds from a friend studying abroad in Amsterdam when I was in school in VT many moons ago (HH had taken the cup that year I believe) and I couldn't believe how AWESOME Hollands Hope did in the VT mountains climate. My crop that year took on 2 frosts & kept beating. I was also growing off an old logging trail many miles up an old mountainside, and the area surrounding my crop was boggy and wet (but WELL hidden hence me choosing it after many scouting missions). Boggy & wet means BUGS and MOLD, NEITHER of which played ANY factor with my HH plants. Again, I was LUCKY & BLESSED to not have those problems, but I feel I owe a BIG RESPECT & LOVE to the Dutch guys who made that possible. I wouldn't push my plants like that now as I have a more controlled outdoor growing area established that i can "protect", but doing your research about which strains CAN handle early frost, etc will do you wonders. Sorry for ranting, this thread just reminded me of this. On a side note, I've also heard that covering your outdoor plants with black garbage bags or paper bags on frost-possible nights MAY save them. If moistures not allowed to gain access to the buds or plant, the cold is nothing for them to survive! Again don't push it but it CAN be done with care & preparation!!!


----------



## sirdankestofhempshire (May 14, 2013)

Socal Desert? You in the high desert? That's where I stay!


----------



## Canada Red (Jun 20, 2013)

ok so most information was on plant survival, but what about how the frost affects potentcy, trichromes and smoke. i have experienced plants that lose their potentcy once frosted


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2013)

I've never experienced that in 4 years of growing outdoors.a frosty will certainly stop a sativa dominant plant from finishing.


----------



## Blunt Ed (Jun 23, 2013)

Would you still be able to harvest if your plant died from frost late into flowering?


----------



## tman12 (Jun 28, 2013)

old thread had to post my results from harvesting a plant that died naturally from -2 and snow for 2 days the plant was all leaning over to one side with all the fan leaves dropping and turned a very dark greenish, black color so i harvested it anyways it was almost 2 weeks early and to my suprise the smoke wasnt too bad. btw it was a long flowering sativa


----------



## team420 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in Maine, and have some experience with frost. 

1st... A "soft" (only below barely below freezing for a couple hours) frost, isnt really a bad thing, I find it improves flavor, and pushes out any left over fertilizer.

A "hard" (below 28*f for several hours) frost on the other hand can be tricky. Some plants can handle it once or twice, others cant take it. Depends on the strain more than anything I think. The plants that can handle it, seem to benefit from a hard frost once or twice before harvest, but once they have gone thru a hard frost, time is limited.


----------



## wvblazin (Aug 18, 2013)

This thread really eased my anxiety. Its still the middle of August and I was worried about our first frost towards the end of September.


----------



## Reigning (Aug 22, 2013)

I am getting concerned with my grow being able to mature enough before first frost. I live in New England and have a plant that sprouted in early June but I made a lot of noob mistakes which stunted its growth. Now its almost a week before September and its just starting to grow past a foot long with 6 good tops. I don't know if it will have enough time to start to flower and mature enough before it starts to get cold. Has anyone had this kind of experience starting a late plant like mine? Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## team420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Reigning said:


> I am getting concerned with my grow being able to mature enough before first frost. I live in New England and have a plant that sprouted in early June but I made a lot of noob mistakes which stunted its growth. Now its almost a week before September and its just starting to grow past a foot long with 6 good tops. I don't know if it will have enough time to start to flower and mature enough before it starts to get cold. Has anyone had this kind of experience starting a late plant like mine? Appreciate the feedback.


Trim the smaller stuff off the bottoms of the branchhes, and focus on the tops. I've seen plants 8" tall produce over a qp....


----------



## Reigning (Aug 25, 2013)

So should I just cut the first little branches off that I topped? They don't seem to be growing like the other four. They are a lot skinnier and looks like they wouldn't produce much.


----------



## team420 (Aug 26, 2013)

Reigning said:


> So should I just cut the first little branches off that I topped? They don't seem to be growing like the other four. They are a lot skinnier and looks like they wouldn't produce much.


If theyre not groeing, and dont look like theyll produce much, than sure, cut them off, but.... witout pics, its hard to give solid advice. 

The idea is... you only have so much time left, and rather than letting the plant use up its resources to grow the smaller branches, which will produce smaller buds, just cut them off, so the tops get all those resources...


----------



## Reigning (Aug 27, 2013)

Here's some pictures from today of my girl. Its 8/27/13 and first frost is always around anywhere from late September to early October. The scraggily lower branch that looks supercropped was taken off today to try and give more energy to the other five bigger ones. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## blackkedout (Sep 1, 2013)

sirdankestofhempshire said:


> Socal Desert? You in the high desert? That's where I stay!



Hey man, me as well. i dont want to get to personal, but where ya from? Apple Valley?


----------



## burner89 (Sep 5, 2013)

Gotta love it eh!! First frost warning and were not even passed the first week of september lol. 
So does heavy dew and high humidity raise the temp that frost damage can occur? They callin for +4 or 5*C (39-41*f) but there is a frost warning.


----------



## Willydeezle (Sep 9, 2013)

i know this is old thread, but I was told when the plant warms up after first frost that is when most of the budding occurs. This is my first time growing outdoor (cronic bagseed) and it turned out to be a nice purple plant, but it was late in the season. I was also told if I keep my plants inside over night I will be able to control the budding. is this true? or should I just wait and see? I stuck a needle through the stem to hurry the growth and I have been using 10-15-10 on it. The plant looks incredibly healthy only its too goddamn small. heres a pic. I know its small, thats the point of the post, help me get some purps guys. I need good info from experienced growers.


----------



## Willydeezle (Sep 9, 2013)

Reigning, I really like your first plant, what did you do to it to make it supercrop, i heard something about "spidercutting" or something, I was told sticking the pin through will hurry growth and is a form of supercropping. I was shown plants that grew so large the stalk ate up the rusted pin, but he said it happens so gradual, the rust wont affect the plant unless you pull it out or attempt too. It seems to have done more to my plant than the liquid fertilizer im using. friends have been telling me nasty tea concoctions but the expert that I have been asking, tells me the 10-15-10 is more than enough. I almost did an eggshell, water, grape and molasses emulsion until i was advised not too, as the nutrients are not controlled. And may do more harm than good, so im sticking with my liquid fert, water, and goat shit fertilzer/top soil and mulch. Should be enough for my purple princess.


----------



## Willydeezle (Sep 9, 2013)

heres a few pics before she turned purple a week or 2 ago. Ive been trimming it as much as possible, arguably too much so im gonna let it grow for a while now.


----------



## Freck (Sep 12, 2013)

WillyD, 
Wow, the needle through the stem is a new one for me. I am not sure if that is really a good idea, the wound is an invitation for pests and also stunts growth. I have been growing Medical M.J. for about a year and a half, but "thoroughly" studied the subject and growing of it for about 20 years in my spare time. I love to help out someone in need. First things first. The cannabis plant will trigger flower when the night's dark period extends with the end of summer, this timing depends upon strain and location. Moving it indoors at night and out during the day can trigger flower earlier, if you can completely control light conditions. It must be absolutely dark, but also have a supply of fresh air flow otherwise it will confuse the plant making it go from veg to bloom and back again, also further stunting its growth. The good news is that if you want it to grow bigger it should with a little more time, it is called bud stretch and can double the size of a plant from veg to bloom. You will need to change the fertilizer to a bloom formula as well. That would be a 0-10-10, like Alaska Morebloom or something similar. Depending on your soil, you will want to take it easy on the nutrients. I know the urge to blast that sucker to make it grow well, very well in fact, but I have found that less is more. More healthy, that is. 1/2 strength is a good first dose with any new nutrients added, plain water for a week at the very least two to three is recommended, and then normal from then on. Stop using nutrients long before you think it will be done, 10-14 days minimum and flush thoroughly 3-4 days before harvest and let the soil dry out before harvest. I currently use Super Soil and organic compost outdoors and have the absolute best growth with no nutrients. If you are planning on continuing to grow look it up "Subcool's Super Soil". The recipe is on this site. Also look up Subcool on Youtube. I know it takes forever, but watch every episode. He covers almost everything you need to know.
On the topic of this threads discussion, here are some pics of the frost I got last year at the beginning of October right before harvest. I thought they were dead, but as the sun came up I watched in amazement as they slowly picked themselves up with one quick shiver after another all through out the greenhouse.


----------



## Reigning (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok so here she is 3 weeks in after seeing the first initial preflowers. Tiny buds about all the size of the width of my thumb. Its getting towards the middle of September now with night temps reaching 43F at the worst. My question is basically will she bud up enough before frost? October is 3 weeks away which would only make it 6 weeks flowering and I know my plant needs way longer considering it is sativa dominant. Here are some pics to help out anyone who has any good advice.I am expecting her to bud up a LOT more. Am I wrong in expecting those buds to double in size? so far they are only popcorn size.


----------



## grower1717 (Sep 15, 2013)

Mine are doing well , at the day it it 18 - 20 Celsius ( I am in Europe ) and at night is going arround 7 - 8 Celsius , they will be fine , i will post tomorrow my Monster's Ladies .


----------



## burner89 (Sep 15, 2013)

Reigning I notice your plant is in a bucket next to a building, is bringing it in at night at option? This could really extend your season. Either way even being next to the building during a frosty night would help your plant.
Most of mine are about the same point of flowering as yours and I plan to let them take the first couple of frosts and try and make it to the middle of October. I am more concerned with mold at this point. There was just a week of hot, humid rainy days here and it caused a bit of mold. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## Reigning (Sep 15, 2013)

burner89 said:


> Reigning I notice your plant is in a bucket next to a building, is bringing it in at night at option? This could really extend your season. Either way even being next to the building during a frosty night would help your plant.
> Most of mine are about the same point of flowering as yours and I plan to let them take the first couple of frosts and try and make it to the middle of October. I am more concerned with mold at this point. There was just a week of hot, humid rainy days here and it caused a bit of mold.
> Good Luck!!


 I just moved it over to the shed in order to take the pictures otherwise its in my field all day. I would be able to bring it in at night but I haven't yet. I was thinking more like end of October beginning of November harvest though just because shes so small looking.


----------



## burner89 (Sep 16, 2013)

Frost warning round 2 tonight. Round 1 ended up being frost free in my neighborhood but tonight they are saying down to 2*C so I am expecting a frost. I wish our Quebec gardeners luck as there are reports of snow there!!


----------



## Reigning (Sep 16, 2013)

Good luck, here is some pics of my girl to keep you hoping =)View attachment 2823868View attachment 2823869View attachment 2823870


----------



## grasscropper (Sep 16, 2013)

It's cool out for sure... may drag my girl in off the deck into the kitchen tonight! Shit... she's in a 15 gallon pot has lots of soil .. not watering at night. I have a room in the basement.. it's just getting her there as the she's god damn heavy and I AM A WEAK OLD WOMAN! She's only 4 weeks into flowering so I can't imagine her finishing in another 4 weeks... May have to bring in some help.


----------



## burner89 (Sep 17, 2013)

So the plants in the woods didn't get any frost and weren't even pouting (leaves drooping down). However the one in an open field which is low and bushy had some frost on the top of the flowers. The tarps blew off the cucumbers so they might done, there was ice on the leaves lol.


----------



## maritimekid420 (Sep 17, 2013)

hey guys hows it going . im looking for a little bit of advice. im growing DNA Genetics Kushberry and im just wondering if you could maybe tell how much longer i have till finish . they are all fairly good size and ive maybe clipped and 1/8 of oz of rot off so far but weather conditions are sunny for next two weeks with 2 days of cold weather upcoming overnight . just have a look and tell me what you guys think im hoping for a few more weeks because theyre starting to get big an gooey


----------



## B0SSofB0SSES (Sep 19, 2013)

maritimekid420 said:


> hey guys hows it going . im looking for a little bit of advice. im growing DNA Genetics Kushberry and im just wondering if you could maybe tell how much longer i have till finish . they are all fairly good size and ive maybe clipped and 1/8 of oz of rot off so far but weather conditions are sunny for next two weeks with 2 days of cold weather upcoming overnight . just have a look and tell me what you guys think im hoping for a few more weeks because theyre starting to get big an gooey


They look fairly close to being ready....how are the trichs?


----------



## burner89 (Sep 19, 2013)

They look good Maritimekid, the weather here looks geat right into october for the maritimes.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Sep 19, 2013)

Had frost here in mass last 2 days in a row, the night before got down to 39. My lady is still looking prett good so far though. It was really sunny yesterday and is supposed to be today too.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Sep 19, 2013)

AaronHernadez said:


> Had frost here in mass last 2 days in a row, the night before got down to 39. My lady is still looking prett good so far though. It was really sunny yesterday and is supposed to be today too.


 I have dealt with plenty of frosts, if you can cover them would be best, I have never had the frost harm the plants, the biggest problem I have found with frost is the bud rot afterwards. If you cannot cover them try to shake off as much of the moisture as possible and keep a close eye out for the bud rot.


----------



## Xrangex (Sep 19, 2013)

They should more than double before frost, probably won't be able to run them as long as try should but you'll get alot more than you have now for sure.


----------



## AaronHernadez (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah I've been out here early with tweezers taking off spots here and there but not a whole lot so far. Less than a gram I think.


----------



## maritimekid420 (Sep 19, 2013)

i just don't wanna lose all my colas to bud rot either . I was just out back doing some maintenance and found a cola half rotted I cant afford to start losing colas . think il gain more than il lose if I let go for two more weeks . I cant check the trichs either I have no scope . I just hope they do finish up they don't look to be getting that much bigger but may be because ivebeen back checking on them more the usual


----------



## Willydeezle (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot Freck, the pin seems to have helped the bushiness and some of the budding. I was told this was an old trick to make the plant thing its diseased and therefore sends more nutrients up in two separate stems, doubling the nutrients. Anyways, it was experimental, but I have started using 10-57-10 for the blooming. I just started recently but I am going to watch my levels of nutrients since i have been giving it daily, I may switch to every other day. Here are some updated pics. Thanks for the input guys I have taken it into account.

Fuck pics wouldnt upload for some reason, ill come back soon with some more


----------



## grower1717 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey yo ,

here is my 5 ''little'' monsters bag seeds . started germination inside 05 May , they supported several days 4 Celsius , and wondering how much time i have to wait till i harvest , 20 % of the leaves started to yellowing to some of them . I post some pics maybe someone can make a time evaluation . 
These plants are in normal soil , no chemicals or some' like that , only plain water .


----------



## burner89 (Sep 22, 2013)

They are looking great grower. You will get a lot more views if you post your pics in the Outdoor 2013 show and tell grow thread.


----------



## grower1717 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks burner , i will try to find that topic and redo the pics with a better camera ,


----------



## t.watson (Sep 22, 2013)

maritimekid420 said:


> i just don't wanna lose all my colas to bud rot either . I was just out back doing some maintenance and found a cola half rotted I cant afford to start losing colas . think il gain more than il lose if I let go for two more weeks . I cant check the trichs either I have no scope . I just hope they do finish up they don't look to be getting that much bigger but may be because ivebeen back checking on them more the usual


as far as not having a scope to use to view your trichs. you can always use a pair of binoculars, just hold them opposite your normal use. meaning look through the big end and hold the small end toward the trichs...hope this helps with at least not having a scope part for you


----------



## grower1717 (Sep 22, 2013)

I understand , i used a 10X to see the trichomes and 80% of them are grey not clear , should i allow few days ? i noticed that in my last grow that was pulled to early that the trichomes can become from cristal clear to a shiny amber in the drying and curring process . Should i chop them or allow another few days . I am worry about the thing that they result in a strong couchlock .


----------



## cliffndell (Sep 24, 2013)

That is true about the purpling. last years harvest handled the frost quite well. Every leaf and hairs turned purple. This years offspring surprisingly turned pink with a slight red-rose tint but the leaves are true green,although the stems are deep purple...


----------



## oldster (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for this thread. Last year I pulled my plants early due to expexted frost. This year I am going to try and stick it out. We already had one frost where I covered the plants and the did fine except for a few places where they were touching the plastic. The buds are really getting fat but most of the pistols are still white


----------



## t.watson (Oct 10, 2013)

oldster said:


> Thanks for this thread. Last year I pulled my plants early due to expexted frost. This year I am going to try and stick it out. We already had one frost where I covered the plants and the did fine except for a few places where they were touching the plastic. The buds are really getting fat but most of the pistols are still white


i hear you, this is my first time growing cannabis and i am constantly bird dogging ladies...

i live in maine, and had my second frost last night. first we had a wind storm that almost claimed the life of my fat blueberry, and then two days of frost back to back! no signs of damage from these frost's though. i wanted to pull my ladies immediately after the frost, but the plants are not ready yet. 


i think i too will take my chances and leave them in the ground at least until 30% of pistols are orange/ brown. my trichs are cloudy as well, hoping for some amber soon.

This is not the frosty buds i had in mind


----------



## camogrow (Oct 13, 2013)

i just moved from sunny so cal to the south USA it gets cold, thankx for the info i mad notes in my planner for the next grow season, but how cold can a new transplant stand,


----------



## camogrow (Oct 13, 2013)

reason for asking ill start mine indoors and transplant outdoors, the seasons seem to change slow so i would like to get them out ASAP


----------



## thefeeling (Oct 13, 2013)

Still got my 4 plant percy patch going, I live in Canada so I'm getting worried. My Sativa Doms have been surviving 2 degree nights no problem. I think the important thing is that fact that its so sunny and warm in the day. We have a 2 day no sunshine rain fall expected tomorrow, the buds are decent but not ready. Should I wait it out? or not risk the possibility of rott?


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 13, 2013)

heres my 1 plant been out doors,started the seed on july 4th vegged indoors for 2 weeks then set out side,,im kinda new here and found this topic very helpful as its not getting cooler at night here in tn.already desided this girl will stay out side through the next 2 weeks,she is only now getting a few red hairs,still pushing out whites and pink hairs,nice hard packed buds that still growing,ill keep you guys posted bi daily as to how she holds up to the cooler night,thanks for all the great info on this subject,shes 9 week in flower,only fed with rainwater and nice mixture of 2 soils,25 inch tall,not a big plant but forsure a potent one.this came from my bother in co,sent me a few seeds from one of his mm buys,he said it was called purple crush,so thats what i call it,lol
View attachment 2856420View attachment 2856421kindView attachment 2856423


----------



## burner89 (Oct 13, 2013)

There was a pretty good frost here last night, 0*C for about 6-8hrs and the one plant that didn't get chopped last night survived just fine. Some of the leaves that were half dead looked rough but other than that she was basking in sun till she got chopped this afernoon. I didn't chop due to the frost, it was just time.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 13, 2013)

grower1717 said:


> I understand , i used a 10X to see the trichomes and 80% of them are grey not clear , should i allow few days ? i noticed that in my last grow that was pulled to early that the trichomes can become from cristal clear to a shiny amber in the drying and curring process . Should i chop them or allow another few days . I am worry about the thing that they result in a strong couchlock .


lol,yeah,just watch them,my plants about 2% amber,60 cloudy and the rest clear.maybe 2 % red hairs,some yello,some pink,some green maybe a touch of purple,and alt of pink,,guess that why its called pink crush,,btw,i plan on letting her go 2 more weeks,now is in week 9,possible 10


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 13, 2013)

pink crush,sorry didnt load in the post


View attachment 2856649


----------



## kstub (Oct 14, 2013)

Supposed to go down to 25 tomorrow nite... My girls (Deadhead OG & Black Cherry) did fine 2 weeks ago when it dipped to 27 - I covered them w/ an old patio umbrella w/ sheets/blankets hung from the sides. Anybody have thoughts on adding a few pavers stones heated in the oven for a few hours to the tent for the 25 night? I'm trimming as fast as I can... lol SO much out there - a blessing and a curse @ this point in the season!!!! Thanks for any thoughts, this is my 2nd year growing, and 1st time posting  Such a wealth of great info on this site - thanks to all who take the time to share their experience w/ us newbies


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 14, 2013)

it hasnt been under about 50 here few nights so far,im hopeing it dont get below about 40 for the next week or 2,i have heard about the hot rock trick,supposed to work pretty good,a large garbage can would fit over my plants,only im hopeing i wont have to use them,mine should finnish off in next 2 weeks,there about 10 week in flowering already,still growing


----------



## bigpoppamadness (Oct 15, 2013)

If they are still shooting out new green pistols and growing should i just let it keep going as long as the weather permits? I had unusually warm October here in Michigan so my couple girls are still growing.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 15, 2013)

id keep it growing till it starts to turn out about 50 to 60% amber tricombs, and most the hairs have changed colors,depending on the kind of high you want


----------



## bigpoppamadness (Oct 16, 2013)

if i pull it before all the pistols change, will the finish changing while in the drying process?


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 16, 2013)

they will cure fine,as long as u cure them right,the white hairs will trun red or diffent colors,cure it right u be fine


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 16, 2013)

the younger buds is longer process,if u want them to grow more in cure,min 6 week,in my experience


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 16, 2013)

if u cure right u will lose alot of weight,but if done right,u will gain some back,ive seen 3/4 weight gone,before going into jars,and 1/4 comeing back after about a 10 week cure


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 16, 2013)

rule should be,how ever long they been in flower,is how long u need to cure it


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 16, 2013)

im sure all the real grower will back that up


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 16, 2013)

the cure is 99% of the grow


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 16, 2013)

eating some very goo chilli,,no baisil,but does have pot in it,lol,cook it in anything,nice beeer high


----------



## Hawks (Oct 18, 2013)

Forcast looking bad for my area. Highs in upper 40s/50s, lows in lows 30s/upper 20s. I wish weather channels would agree. Some predicting lows in 30s others in low 20s. Theyre big sturdy girls planted in ground, but looks like growing season might be done. Time to harvest all of them, ready or not? I can only get to them on weekends so its such a big gamble.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 18, 2013)

Hawks said:


> Forcast looking bad for my area. Highs in upper 40s/50s, lows in lows 30s/upper 20s. I wish weather channels would agree. Some predicting lows in 30s others in low 20s. Theyre big sturdy girls planted in ground, but looks like growing season might be done. Time to harvest all of them, ready or not? I can only get to them on weekends so its such a big gamble.


where u located? do u have any pics? its supposed to be way down there here too,uper 30s and lower 40s,65 to 70 in the day,im letting mine go through it,just to see what happens,lol there looking very nice buds nowView attachment 2863279View attachment 2863281View attachment 2863284View attachment 2863285View attachment 2863286View attachment 2863287


----------



## kstub (Oct 18, 2013)

Hooray!! My girls survived 2 24 degree nights in a row, 2nd night w/ 3"snow!!! They look awesome today Used the patio umbrella w/ blankets hungs from sides to cover, and found these great things called "Snuggle Safe". They're made to put into pet beds - it's a 10" disc you pop in the nooker for 5 min, then it stays warm for 8-12 hours. I used 4 of 'em in the tent, and I LOVE those things!! They saved my girlies Just FYI for all peeps trying to fight the frost & get harvested Good luck & happy trimming!


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 18, 2013)

kstub said:


> Hooray!! My girls survived 2 24 degree nights in a row, 2nd night w/ 3"snow!!! They look awesome today Used the patio umbrella w/ blankets hungs from sides to cover, and found these great things called "Snuggle Safe". They're made to put into pet beds - it's a 10" disc you pop in the nooker for 5 min, then it stays warm for 8-12 hours. I used 4 of 'em in the tent, and I LOVE those things!! They saved my girlies Just FYI for all peeps trying to fight the frost & get harvested Good luck & happy trimming!


cool,my bother is in loveland,,haha..u can use any heat ,and,they produce heat to save them self,thats how the copters find them,,u should be cool with that setup for a bit,my bro does that too


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 18, 2013)

I WORKED ON THE METRO POLICE NASHVILLE dog and helocoptor unit.just maintianing the coptors,im not a cop,lol,but i know everything has to do with the coptors,pot puts off alot of heat at night,esecially if its real cool night,


----------



## kstub (Oct 18, 2013)

Mine's legal, so not too worried, thx for the advice tho  Gotta love that Rocky Mountain High!!!


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 19, 2013)

ill post some updates later today,,after the low of about 39 last night,looks like leaves have a very slight purplish tint to them,supposed to be a bit lower tonight,also its full moon,not sure what affect that has on plants,but it was very light out last night,last month it was like that for 3 or 4 days and i did notice the plant kinda stopped growing for a bit,


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 19, 2013)

heres the update i promised after last nights 39 temps,tonight will be about same maybe 36,theres def some color changes going on,and some bulking up bigtime in last few days of cool nights,lets see if shell purple up a bit before i cut her next week


----------



## kstub (Oct 20, 2013)

Mine are SUPER purple after a couple of weeks of 30's & 20's!  Does anyone know if they'll stay that way thru curing to finished product? I pulled early last year, and didn't let 'em get as cold, so no purple on last year's...


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 20, 2013)

kstub said:


> Mine are SUPER purple after a couple of weeks of 30's & 20's!  Does anyone know if they'll stay that way thru curing to finished product? I pulled early last year, and didn't let 'em get as cold, so no purple on last year's...


never had none of mine purple up,this one i have now is starting to,everything ive read on this site says it will stay purple,but that just what ive read,not from experience,ill post some pics in awhile,got down to 37 last night,but its like 60 right now


----------



## kstub (Oct 20, 2013)

Here she is, Deadhead OG, the last to be harvested. She wasn't purple at all until the cold!! Thx for the info JoOB - lets hope it stays, I'll let you know... I'll be starting on her today!!! Put in a pic of my little "house" I made for the girls - I only drop the sides when it's going below 30, that's been working beautifully!! They still get sun as the open side faces south (cloudy today tho)


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 20, 2013)

not many hair on them,how old are they?,heres some updates to mine,after lows last night,wont be no frost here for couple weeks probly


View attachment 2865383View attachment 2865384View attachment 2865385View attachment 2865386View attachment 2865387View attachment 2865388


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 20, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> never had none of mine purple up,this one i have now is starting to,everything ive read on this site says it will stay purple,but that just what ive read,not from experience,ill post some pics in awhile,got down to 37 last night,but its like 60 right now


very heathy looking,beautiful color


----------



## kstub (Oct 20, 2013)

Goregeous bud JoOb! Looks like a nice sunny day there too 

Honestly, I've been really bad about keeping track of things... Had 6 plants, all diff strains, all started flowering @ diff times, and of course I wrote none of this shit down. They all went in as clones on 5/21 - I remember that exciting date @ least!! lol I do know the deadhead took the LONGEST to start flowering by far, so I left it for last. Before this cold snap, it was still putting out lots of green/white hairs, so not really ready, but w/ the weather, what're ya gonna do?  I have a scope I've been checking trichs on, but also letting the plant "tell me" when it's done. I'm a gardener anyway, and love listening for all my plants/flowers to "tell me" what they need My husband talks about me out "petting" my yard 

P.S. It is called "weed" for a reason after all, right? I'm definitely more on the low maintenance side of things, whatever happens, happens. Don't worry too much about nutes and all that shit. Seems to be working out just fine so far  My protocol = Good dirt w/ mushroom compost mixed in, hose water when they just start to droop a little, and Alaska MorBloom every 10 days-ish when flowering. They're also growing under a pine tree, and lots of pine duff was mixed in when I made the bed. Supposedly pine crap is very acidic, so I imagine my dirt is too, but never used a meter, and again, they seem to be quite happy, so... Is pH really THAT important?
P.S.S. Have you ever tried Trainwreck? Finished super early (also started flowering 1st), and not a huge amount, but WOW - good smoke!! I think it's a sativa, had super skinny weird leaves & little popcorn buds. w/ lots of stretch.

And now I'll stop writing my book... lol


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 20, 2013)

kstub said:


> Goregeous bud JoOb! Looks like a nice sunny day there too
> 
> Lol,you sound like me,i didnt really keep track of anything,and only used nutes maybe 5 time,one time burning the damn thing cause i read the instructions wrong so that was a week just getting it back on track,i pretty much did everything wrong,haha,so now shes in week 12 or 13 since first hairs showed,trics about 40 amber 40 cloudy and 20 clear,they still building pretty fast with these cool nights and days,maybe 40% hairs turning brown,really bulked up this last week or so,i have some i cut and cured for about month,its pretty good,a real speedy high,and it was no where near ready and didnt have alot of tris on it yet,now its like layers of them,lolclusters in parts of the buds,and there is a tinge of purple comeing on nowshe could probly go 1 more week to get the tris im lookng for,and it will be about low to mid 40s at night and 60s in day for atleast 10 more days,she may purople up nicely,but thats not what im wait for,more amber trics,,atleast 50 50,
> Ive never smoke train wreck,or much of anything ,i quit for about 20 years,now im doing it for medical reasons,this plant was just experiment,i had 4 but 3 turned male,so now ive got some better seed, off this plant,i hand polinated the lower 4 branches,and after seeds developed,cut them,so now is mainly top of the plant been growing for last month,


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 20, 2013)

and ph can be important,after u burn your babies,,took me over a week to get it back,and the plant didnt do anything,till the ph was back near normal,,all i give it is rain water,mixed 1/3 with my well water,which has alot of calcium and lime in it


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 20, 2013)

kstub said:


> Hooray!! My girls survived 2 24 degree nights in a row, 2nd night w/ 3"snow!!! They look awesome today Used the patio umbrella w/ blankets hungs from sides to cover, and found these great things called "Snuggle Safe". They're made to put into pet beds - it's a 10" disc you pop in the nooker for 5 min, then it stays warm for 8-12 hours. I used 4 of 'em in the tent, and I LOVE those things!! They saved my girlies Just FYI for all peeps trying to fight the frost & get harvested Good luck & happy trimming!


wow im glad i dont live there,i think it only got down to 24 here 1 time last winter,haha,my brother does live in co tho,loveland


----------



## Freda Felcher (Oct 21, 2013)

What about snow/rain and a frost? I read this thread through and did a few searches but still have yet to find an answer to this question so I thought I would ask here. We had a mild frost a few nights ago and the forecast is calling for a three or four day snap of highs of 45 and mornings going as low as 28, with snow/sleet/rain possible on Wednesday. My Connie Chungs are on day 68 of flower and could use another week or so from the color of the trichs (60 clear 30 milky 10 amber) and overall look of the buds. Should I chop before the rain/snow/sleet? Or should I wait it out and see what happens? I want to see my plants mature completely, but I don't want to lose it all in the process. Thanks for any help and advice


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 21, 2013)

thats a good question,but id atleast cover them with something,when sonw and rain hits,temps are about the same down here,but no snow or rain,and 60s in day time,i did read some post saying u dont want it to stay wet for long,unless its good sunny day the next day,to help dry them,also have read its ok to cover themto keep from getting soaked


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 21, 2013)

one lady here covered her plants with a patio unbrella and hung the sides with tarps and stuff,and put some heat in it,she said hers are doing fine

Hooray!! My girls survived 2 24 degree nights in a row, 2nd night w/ 3"snow!!! They look awesome today




Used the patio umbrella w/ blankets hungs from sides to cover, and found these great things called "Snuggle Safe". They're made to put into pet beds - it's a 10" disc you pop in the nooker for 5 min, then it stays warm for 8-12 hours. I used 4 of 'em in the tent, and I LOVE those things!! They saved my girlies




Just FYI for all peeps trying to fight the frost & get harvested




Good luck & happy trimming!


----------



## Freda Felcher (Oct 21, 2013)

What about snow/rain and a frost? I read this thread through and did a few searches but still have yet to find an answer to this question so I thought I would ask here. We had a mild frost a few nights ago and the forecast is calling for a three or four day snap of highs of 45 and mornings going as low as 28, with snow/sleet/rain possible on Wednesday. My Connie Chungs are on day 68 of flower and could use another week or so from the color of the trichs (60 clear 30 milky 10 amber) and overall look of the buds. Should I chop before the rain/snow/sleet? Or should I wait it out and see what happens? Covering them is not an option due to location and detection reasons. I want to see my plants mature completely, but I don't want to lose it all in the process. Thanks for any help and advice




.....and sorry about reposting, I just didn't want it to get buried


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 21, 2013)

Freda Felcher said:


> What about snow/rain and a frost? I read this thread through and did a few searches but still have yet to find an answer to this question so I thought I would ask here. We had a mild frost a few nights ago and the forecast is calling for a three or four day snap of highs of 45 and mornings going as low as 28, with snow/sleet/rain possible on Wednesday. My Connie Chungs are on day 68 of flower and could use another week or so from the color of the trichs (60 clear 30 milky 10 amber) and overall look of the buds. Should I chop before the rain/snow/sleet? Or should I wait it out and see what happens? Covering them is not an option due to location and detection reasons. I want to see my plants mature completely, but I don't want to lose it all in the process. Thanks for any help and advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well the guy who started this post,is probly alot more experienced then i,i just reading what others say about it,my plants still growing strong,but we wont have snow here for a month or 2,its like 70 out right now,lol


----------



## Freda Felcher (Oct 21, 2013)

Forecast changed and it's coming sooner than expected. Frost is setting in around nine tonite, light snow switching to rain around 5 am. Frost is forecasted to break around nine or ten and then only warm up to a high of 40 and mixed showers through the day. So that's like twelve hours of frost with another ten hours of sleet and rain. As much as I want them to finish, 68 days will do. Let me know what you guys would do, and if you need more info, look at my post above, thanks!


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 21, 2013)

id do the umbrella to cover them,,but,,i dont live in midwest,for that reason,lol,hate that kind of weather,dont get much of it down here,maybe 1 month outa the year will be shitty


----------



## Freda Felcher (Oct 21, 2013)

Dude, why do you keep burying my posts? I was being polite about it before, but now it's just annoying. This thread was intended to help people with frost questions, not for you to clutter it with nonsense about your brother in Loveland CO or how you add weed instead of basil to your chili...I get it, you use an umbrella to cover it, you told me now in three different posts. But I already said covering IS NOT AN OPTION. Yet you post again and again about incessant bullshit that strays from the topic completely, burying good questions people have. Why don't you just start your own thread and do your little updates and sidenotes there... .........................................................................................................................................................................................................................NOW, if anyone can help me out, my full question is posted above, just sift through the shit posts JOObJoob buried it in. sorry about being a prick everyone but I put months and months of hard work into these girls and don't want to spoil it now. Weather moved in faster than expected and I ONLY HAVE A FEW HOURS TO MAKE A DECISION before the snow/sleet/rain. Thanks for the help


----------



## kstub (Oct 21, 2013)

Lucky me!! I didn't drop my cover soon enuf yesterday & my girlie got wet in some rain. Covered overnight, and it went down to 26 (she was wet overnight) - I was really afraid I'd be up all night trimming frozen buds, but she looks awesome after work today!!! Didn't even heat up the Snuggle Safes! I love my plant!!!! Good luck Freda, altho it sounds like ur going to start pulling tonite - honestly I don't blame you, it's freakin' scary after all that hard work all summer long!!


----------



## Freda Felcher (Oct 21, 2013)

Hope it works out for you Kstub! Yeah, I'm trying to decide right now whether to chop all four of my beasts or leave one to weather the storm? I'm curious to see if it would ride it out and how the smoke would be cutting it in another week instead of now. Each plant looks to have about a half a P, so I don't wanna lose all that either, so I may leave the one but cut its tops and see what the bottom will do. Tough call with the rain snow tomorrow morning and the cold snap moving in.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 21, 2013)

ayes it is about frost and the affects,which i am posting pics of because i to am interested in this,which is why im documenting it on this thread and another,,and i do have my own threads here 2 of them,if figure someone new may like to see pictures of a week time a plant sits in cold and frost,and the affects of it on the color of the plant,but the titlle doesnt say,snow and rain and sleet,so have a nice day too : ) thanks for droping in,and i mean that


----------



## Freda Felcher (Oct 21, 2013)

Great story joob.........I'll try this question again in hopes someone may have some alternate suggestions or thoughts. Maybe it w0on't get buried again by "random thoughts" guy.....: What about snow/rain and a frost? I read this thread through and did a few searches but still have yet to find an answer to this question so I thought I would ask here. We had a mild frost a few nights ago and the forecast is calling for a three or four day snap of highs of 45 and mornings going as low as 28, with snow/sleet/rain tomorrow. My Connie Chungs are on day 68 of flower and could use another week or so from the color of the trichs (60 clear 30 milky 10 amber) and overall look of the buds. Should I chop before the rain/snow/sleet? Or should I wait it out and see what happens? Covering them is not an option due to location and detection reasons. I want to see my plants mature completely, but I don't want to lose it all in the process. Thanks for any help and advice


----------



## Freda Felcher (Oct 22, 2013)

I went early this morning and chopped, the frost was a medium to heavy one and it's staying in the low 30's all day. Glad I got them all cut! After checking trichs, I noticed on the main colas they had gone to 70% cloudy, 15% clear and 15% amber. I would have liked to wait another week to add more bud density, but I'm very happy with what I got If anyone still has any suggestions to add to my questions above, shoot away. If nothing else it would help the next guy/gal in that predicament. Thanks!


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 22, 2013)

heres some earny morning pics,after 3 or 4 days all alone in the cold night,really showing some purp and other colors now,supposed to frost tonight,will be interesting to see what happens after that,trics are still 60 cloudy 10 clear,30 amber,but that changes as the day warms up,amber seems to be mostly on leaf tips,atleast 12 week in flower now,and still dont seem to want to finnish,grrrr
for anyone whos never seen what happens with grow in the cold,like me,cheers,lol

glad yor got you babys harvested freda,better safe then sorry 

View attachment 2867373View attachment 2867375View attachment 2867376View attachment 2867377View attachment 2867379


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuck joob joob you talk so much about shit you know nothing about its fucken crazy. If you really want to help people
Dont give any info learn from this site dont poison it with bad info. U bairly started growing And it shows .learn bro if u think you know it all you will never get better at your craft.and forget what your brother Says u want bomb not brown stress start from scratch . And u can cure up to a year i wouldnt recommend anything More then that by that time it shuld smell sweeter then fruit.


----------



## Freda Felcher (Oct 23, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck joob joob you talk so much about shit you know nothing about its fucken crazy. If you really want to help people
> Dont give any info learn from this site dont poison it with bad info. U bairly started growing And it shows .learn bro if u think you know it all you will never get better at your craft.and forget what your brother Says u want bomb not brown stress start from scratch . And u can cure up to a year i wouldnt recommend anything More then that by that time it shuld smell sweeter then fruit.


Check the frost dates in Tennessee. I thought something was fishy when he was talking about night temps already consistently in the twenties so I did a search of local weather in several areas in TN(including mountains). No frost or snow there as of now, yet he claims to have already endured both snow and frost, with multiple nights in the 20's. This dude JoOBjOob is a liar and just talks on here to talk, troll or to receive extra attention or something.


----------



## kstub (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey Freda, glad you got your girls in! I don't think they would have liked staying out in that weather - the fact that it wasn't going to warm up for shit the next day. A forecast like that prob would've made me decide to pull too! 1 weather report in my area said it may go down to 9 or 10 on Monday!!! CRAP!! Not enuf umbrellas or Snuggle Safes in the world for that shit!!!! I'll be trimming 'til further notice...


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 23, 2013)

just got the last of mine in today. supposed to drop to 28 tomorrow.no way to cover them up 40N Midwest


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 23, 2013)

some people are just rude i guess,no where have i ever said the temps was ,it the 20s,lmao,get over it,its hardly ever in the 20s in tn,maybe in january for a few days,i said low 40s-30s at night and in 60s in day, but we do have one night comeing up that supposed be 28
try to state facts corectly if your gona call some one a lier please


----------



## Freda Felcher (Oct 25, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> Hooray!! My girls survived 2 24 degree nights in a row, 2nd night w/ 3"snow!!! They look awesome today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 On October 21 you posted this. Looks to me like you clearly state it was in the twenties multiple nights, with snow. You are so full of it, can't even keep the lies straight in print..


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

that wasnt me,i coped that from the girl i told u used the umbrlla,read back a couple pages,,,i was trying to show you what she said,lmao,,she lives in co kstub go back read her post u will see you wrong


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

Freda Felcher said:


> On October 21 you posted this. Looks to me like you clearly state it was in the twenties multiple nights, with snow. You are so full of it, can't even keep the lies straight in print..


that wasnt me,i coped that from the girl i told u used the umbrlla,read back a couple pages,,,i was trying to show you what she said,lmao,,she lives in co her name kstub go back read her post u will see you wrong .sorry i was trying to quote her and it wouldnt work,so i just copyed it​


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

and hers my update for last few days ,first 3 pics was yesterday after low of 36,4th pic was of one bud today,after low of 32 last night,last 2 pics is of a main top off the lowest part of plant,i cut it and trimed it so i could better see what it looked like with no leaf.Its solid hard and weighs about 1 oz as show in pic,so i decided it needs about 5 to 7 more days,therefore its inside tonight as it will be 30 and i dont want to stress her more if im going to try keep her going 1 more week,tomm it will start to warm up more agian,lows in 40s n 50s,high of about 70 by wensday,iill put her back out for 5 more days after tonight,,


,View attachment 2871010


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

This is my first grow in many years,im trying to make it the best too,shes still pushing out white and pink hairs,so ill push it up to 1 more week,trichs are just perfect 50/50 id like more amber for my use,so here we go,push it to perfect


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

kstub said:


> Hey Freda, glad you got your girls in! I don't think they would have liked staying out in that weather - the fact that it wasn't going to warm up for shit the next day. A forecast like that prob would've made me decide to pull too! 1 weather report in my area said it may go down to 9 or 10 on Monday!!! CRAP!! Not enuf umbrellas or Snuggle Safes in the world for that shit!!!! I'll be trimming 'til further notice...


and please give us an update on your grow hun,and tell this girl or guy im right,lol


----------



## Figong (Oct 25, 2013)

Just went back, and what JoOb stated was correct - those were not his words. Would tone it down just a tad with accusations too, talking shit about the skill of another knowing nothing about them is more than a bit of bullshit, and you're going to punch the hornets nest until you get stung for doing so - fair warning.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 25, 2013)

Some people's kids.


----------



## ULEN (Oct 28, 2013)

All BS aside, it's going to be in the low 30's here in a couple of days. I'm putting up tarp to cover the plants and I'll be sticking a small ceramic heater near by the plants to help a bit. 2 weeks or so till harvest so I need a little luck and heat.


----------



## kstub (Oct 30, 2013)

Alright! FINALLY got all the trimming done  Google weather is smoking some serious crack - said it was going to be 9 degrees, actually was 31!!! Stupid panic-inducing Google  Oh well, it was a good excuse to get it all in, and now I don't have to worry anymore!! I think all told I'm going to end up w/ about 1 3/4 #'s from 6 plants - most of that was on the Black Cherry & Deadhead OG, the others just gave me an oz or 2 each I'm set 'til next harvest, YEAH!!! Here's my fave pic - a 1 gallon jar full of Black Cherry


----------



## ULEN (Oct 31, 2013)

Pass that Cherry jar.

Congrats. That's a fat jar.


----------



## kstub (Nov 3, 2013)

ULEN said:


> Pass that Cherry jar.
> 
> Congrats. That's a fat jar.



Thanks Ulen - I almost hate to get into it, as I know I will get sadder & sadder as it gets emptier & emptier! lol


----------



## SoOnGuerrilla (Nov 6, 2013)

Bubba Kush from Greenhouse Seeds is pretty frost resistant, let it go deep into October up here in Canada. You're better off starting them indoor late March or early April at the latest if you use seeds like I do, lights on when the sun rises & off when it sets. Or keep a mother plant & clone a few branches in the early spring. I put my plants out first week of June because the spring storms are still pretty wicked until then, and start introducing the bloom nutes at the summer solstice. The best thing to do is to try to beat the frost.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Nov 21, 2013)

All right guys I still have two plants outside right now. One is a mulanje andthe other is just some bag seed that looks like it is some type of pure sativa as well. 

We have had quite a few nights now in the upper 20's but all but one having relatively light frost. One night dipped down to 23 after it was forecasted to be 17. It never got that cold but it did get down to 23 with a northerly wind around 5 mph. That means of course no frost. Around 3 days or so ago it got down to 28 and had a pretty heavy frost. This dinged up the mulanje pretty good as it burnt off all her fan leaves. The bag seed sativa it didn't harm at all. 
These babies are out in the woods in a clearing so during growth they received a lot of sun. They got big! Both around 15ft tall and 10 ft wide. About the size of doublejj's plant that was a big one. Since the sun is down on the horizon it is not getting enough light to fill out properly and finish. It is close to finishing right now as I will cut them inthe next few days. But I thought I would give you guys some thought on not just how cold it is going to get but also is their any wind? Is the ground warm enough to draw heat from? What can I feed them to help withstand the cold? Any surrounding structures like a brick building or trees that could give off some heat to keep them healthy when the temps get low. Certain varieties of the same family can take the cold better than others. 
Oh my plants have no purpling in them at all and smell so fruity. 
This is the first time I have let plants go this long outdoors and it was this thread to got me to thinking of trying on a couple of plants that didn't matter. Don't know about you guys but sometimes here it will go down to freezing and go back up in the 70's and low 50's for a month before the cold sets in. 
I'm hoping for a harvest of around a couple pounds each. If you saw them like a couple of buddies have you would think 5-7 but they didn't receive enough direct sunlight the last 1.5 months to put on serious weight, too many foxtails. 

My c99's were half as big and will yield as much, also my Wonder Woman yielded very well and is a nice smoke but not near as strong as some Violator Kush but a nice sized plant only yielded 4.8 oz. It will make your toes curl.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Nov 26, 2013)

Wanted to update my outdoor plants, I cut my mulanje and hauled her back last sat. That night it got down in the low teens, went out that afternoon which never got above freezing and that darn bag seed plant was still kicking!!!!
It had some limbs on her that looked gone but the fan leaves were dead and the sugar leaves still nice and mushy! Buds felt all right as well! Very very impressed with the hardiness of this mystery plant. 
I ended up toting her back with me anyways. I cut her in 3 pieces and hauled her out like a lumber jack toting his saw. Wore my ass out I could hardly walk she was so heavy. I'm a big boy and I was ready for a breather! My estimated guess on how much she weighed total with the main stalk, stems etc was around 90lbs. This was with next to no fan leaves. The stalk on her is the size of a mans calf. Lot of weight! And smells so good like Mango! Im going to try her out in the next week after she dries a bit to see how she tastes. Don't expect a lot but you never know. 

Btw how do you post pics here w/o getting busted for this fictional story??


----------



## CapinGreenLungs24/7 (Dec 27, 2013)

If you think about it, if Cannabis is planted at the right time of year in the right climate with near to accurate light and dark intervals it can work just as well as someone growing hydroponically


----------



## bk8978 (Jan 5, 2014)

while I have no personal experience to confirm this, I see absolutely no reason why the plant would lose all it's potency just because it died. just harvest it as soon as you can, when it's done its done!<<<<<tru dat


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 27, 2014)

poplars said:


> cooler temperatures (55-40 degrees F) will definitely bring out some purpling in some strains, and cause flowering to speed up, nights that dip into the 35F zone boost this even more, bringing out even more color.


Awesome info! So the cold speeds up flowering?


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm all for some good ol outdoor cool temps when it comes to indicas, brings out some real nice purple resinous plants. no deal with the pure sativas though, temps under 5-6c degrees(Celsius) start to slow them down a bit for sure, especially temp sensitive tropical strains like thai,colombian etc. some stop growing if the daily temps aren't over 18c.

Someone told me their plants handled a -5c degree night fine, but lots of freezing nights will kill your plant eventually.

Pakistani Chitrali mountains(kush) have some of the coldest temps around. My Afghani could handle frosts and still thrive.


----------



## guyinmariposa (Mar 1, 2014)

We got 16" of snow last year on dec.10. I still had 2 sativa strains in the greenhouse. Temps well below freezing for 3 days. The tomatos I had in there turned black overnight, but the pot was fine. smoking some oil from it right now. Dont worry there pretty tuff if they grow up outside-------------mike


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Mar 1, 2014)

Damn that gives me some hope for the Malawis. I get mid 60's daytime temps in may with late 40's to early 50's at night, is that all good for pure sativas?. Malawi is pretty hardy.


----------



## guyinmariposa (Mar 2, 2014)

We try to grow a strain of sativas every year. Sometimes I run out of weather here in mariposa. The strain we grow needs mid dec. to finish real well. Much harder to keep happy that late in the year. It worked out this year. That snow scared me though I think as long as they have been out in it all there life they do better than shut'ins. 40 seems just fine----mike


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Mar 3, 2014)

So your latitude is 37.4? same as mine but south. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tauranga can you please look at my average temps. My Malawi sativa is due late may or might even dip into june.

You give me hope for the Malawi, mine is not in a greenhouse though. crazy how they survive through snow conditions, must grow some hardy strains.


----------



## Abiqua (Mar 4, 2014)

^ Thanks for bringing this up.....Im at 45N by the way, halfway! I am going to do some Malawi cuts outside starting here in a few months. Kind of rainy but the Malawi mother I was gifted, is usually farther north and endures more rain outside and seems to do pretty well. 

I was thinking that Malawi probably has mountainous areas and rain, so not all sativa's just sit out in the sun all day. That has always been my thoughts anyway, until I consulted the atlas and stopped being a lil ignorant


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Which breeder did that Malawi cut come from?. Malawi gets pretty hot apparently, not to sure about the rain but I hear Malawi is extremely resistant to rain and moisture.
Sativas have adapted to wet conditions hence the airy loose buds?.

I'd be more worried about the temperatures than rain. Last year was the best season, this year sucks for me. only getting 22-23 degree days with 11-14 degree lows, plants aren't doing much compared to last season.

I'm making f2 Malawi seeds this season to adapt them to my climate for next year.


----------



## newzealandskunk (Mar 19, 2014)

Chur the bro


----------



## entertainer1224 (May 27, 2014)

Idk remember where I had read this fact but supposedly if you water your plants before an expected frost, then it will supposedly help insulate your plant. I live in northeastern Nevada and frost is a nightmare during spring and fall. unfortunately I didn't give any thought to the frost when dumping all my money into a greenhouse. I could have invested in an indoor setup instead. Lol. Noobie mistake.


----------



## beanzz (Jun 14, 2014)

I wish I could grow outside. Sometimes it snows in September up here 

I'd love to be able to grow monsters outside like I used to do in Florida.


----------



## poplars (Jul 10, 2014)

it could help a bit, growers of other fruits use sprinklers to prevent frost. but they run them all night.


an alternative is using fans all night.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 16, 2014)

poplars said:


> it could help a bit, growers of other fruits use sprinklers to prevent frost. but they run them all night.
> 
> 
> *an alternative is using fans all night*.


Good info. At ground level?


----------



## OldPork (Jul 17, 2014)

Even a light frost for a couple of hours and your trichome heads will burst. I know first hand using a handheld microscope.


----------



## waves2rip (Jul 18, 2014)

Laney said:


> We went down to 27 last night again and I think they can handle that although they've been losing a lot of fans over the last couple of weeks. Every time we drop, more fall colors come out. We are having a lovely change of seasons. Fortunately, for the next couple of weeks we will be sunny with highs in the 60s and 70s so they may fill out a bit.
> 
> I will say one thing for the cold ... when I checked yesterday, all of my plants had an astounding swelling of the trichs. The cold snap really put the plants on task



absolutely, my old timer buddy from Canada said they used to cracka bit the steams as the frost came in. a killer one/two punch to the plants. but, they defend! push all they got the their buds to survive. Darwin.


----------



## Delicious SweetLeaf (Aug 20, 2014)

A few years ago I had three plants outdoors in a guerrilla grow, and it hit freezing or a bit below freezing temperatures at least once, maybe twice, and my plants were fine.

I'm not professing that frost is good for the plants, or that it doesn't stunt the plant's development... I'm just offering my experiences.

The weather in Autumn is hit-or-miss around my region of the Northern Hemisphere... In early October it could warm right up with a brief "Indian Summer" that's sunny and in the 70's... OR it might not be so forgiving... For example, this late-Summer it's freakishly cool outside here, and the temperatures haven't really hit the 70s in weeks, and it's only mid-August! I am concerned about this because I have three Autoflowering little girls that I started outdoors a few weeks ago, and although they're vibrant and healthy, they've been pretty small, and I'm thinking that the not-so-warm Summer days and the surprisingly cool nights has (obviously) affected the soil temperatures, and therefore the root-structure, possible affecting their growth...

I'm chronicling all of my steps, which I am editing into a video series on Autoflowering From Late-Summer Through Early Autumn (working title), so I'll be offering those for the canna-community to perhaps learn from and enjoy. 

If the weather continues in this way (which I am optimistically expecting that it will _NOT_), then...

Well, we'll just have to wait and find out!

Great thread!


----------



## mike lanza (Aug 20, 2014)

poplars said:


> Lots of strains of cannabis can handle a pretty strong frost. I've had plants handle frosts as low as 28 degrees F without killing the plant.
> 
> Things to consider, some strains are more sensitive to frost than others, if they are in pots this can make them more sensitive.
> 
> ...


----------



## mike lanza (Aug 20, 2014)

poplars said:


> Lots of strains of cannabis can handle a pretty strong frost. I've had plants handle frosts as low as 28 degrees F without killing the plant.
> 
> Things to consider, some strains are more sensitive to frost than others, if they are in pots this can make them more sensitive.
> 
> ...


loos like my plant is starting too flower the bud looking purple and pinkish flowering, dont know whatr starin it is, but is that good , another ? i live in pa and it gets cold as hell in fall, i was thinking of seting up a grow in shed outside but gets cold in there in fall, would that be an ideal place too grow for indoors


----------



## snowdog203 (Aug 26, 2014)

Delicious SweetLeaf said:


> A few years ago I had three plants outdoors in a guerrilla grow, and it hit freezing or a bit below freezing temperatures at least once, maybe twice, and my plants were fine.
> 
> I'm not professing that frost is good for the plants, or that it doesn't stunt the plant's development... I'm just offering my experiences.
> 
> ...


I think we are in the same spot, I have a small plant that has been in ground as a volunteer, all summer. Yeah it is very weird cool weather this summer, the plant is keeping small which is good, guerilla wise. It is a F1 or F2 of WW. The P1 WW did survive a couple good frosts that wiped out a lot of other plants in the garden. Not sure what I am gonna do, may have to transplant indoors, the WW F1 probably won't be ready till December or later. I am really growing casually cause, if I needed the bud I'd be getting my lights and soil ready now for transplant and a solid few months of indoor growing. oh well I am enjoying this thread "the frost is coming".


----------



## snowdog203 (Aug 26, 2014)

OldPork said:


> Even a light frost for a couple of hours and your trichome heads will burst. I know first hand using a handheld microscope.


I will try and get a camera attached to my lab microscope, my plants are definitely gonna get hit, if nothing else I'll get some good pix. : )


----------



## danknugg (Oct 7, 2014)

Greens1 said:


> OK, so i am a somewhat good grower (good dank) and live in central california. However, i never tried a test run to see if a plant could survive outside throughout winter. Our temperature never gets below 40 throughout all winter. I am aware that my plants would probably flower very early and i dont think this would be a problem because i will be cloning and constantly changing mother and clone plants. Do you guys think that i could grow in Dixie Cups, to 3 gals. to 5 Gals containers in the winter here?? thanks





Laney said:


> I'm definitely putting up a gazebo to grow in for next year to be able to cover in case early frost is a threat. I am looking forward to a more manageable grow, lol.


They have 10×20 ft carports made of metal for 150$ @ harbor freight.


----------



## ULEN (Oct 7, 2014)

I bought a plant blanket that I saw at home depot. Should come in handy 6 weeks from now.


----------



## danknugg (Oct 7, 2014)

ULEN said:


> I bought a plant blanket that I saw at home depot. Should come in handy 6 weeks from now.


Interesting, to cover them completely?


----------



## ULEN (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah, I gave it a shot last night and it worked just fine. They had some that were fit to size in diameter for half the price but I went with the larger option. You might just want to prop something above your plants so the material doesn't sit above the buds. The plant was coming down and the blanket just enforced the decision because I just threw it over her.You can imagine how beat down it looked in the AM.


----------



## poplars (Oct 11, 2014)

Anything else I should edit into this guys? or is it pretty solid?


----------



## Extacie (Oct 16, 2014)

poplars said:


> Anything else I should edit into this guys? or is it pretty solid?


I think it is pretty solid, but this is my first year outdoors. I have learned a lot reading through this thread and it made me feel more comfortable about frost. I appreciate you all taking the time to write such great, reassuring info for us beginners, & everyone for that matter!

I read somewhere (May of been in this thread) that if you have a frost for an extended period of time to water with warm water to keep them going.. (Kind of like the sprinkler idea, but warmer water) What do you all think? My only concern would be if recently watered, causing root rot, or the water evaporating causing artificially high humidity which could cause mold?


----------



## poplars (Oct 16, 2014)

I would prefer methods of using wind, or tenting to that.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 1, 2014)

damn ive been away from my plants for 3 months and they were flowering when i left 

im going back to Virginia after its been in the 40s and frosted a few times 

but @poplars thanks man for this guide its making me optimistic and hopeful that my girls aint F.U.B.A.R 

im going back this Tuesday so im crossing my fingers there okay


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 2, 2014)

poplars said:


> Anything else I should edit into this guys? or is it pretty solid?



what about snow


----------



## The303Yeti (Nov 9, 2014)

I live in colorado and grow in the high rockies. I'm also not a fan of auto flowering. ( in my experience I don't get as flavorful buds) I have had plants start to loose leaves after 32 degrees while some did just fine. I just try to water less if I know of frost coming, or if my plants really need it I water early in the morning. I don't know the exact reason but it seems to help. We didn't have much frost this year. (rained like crazy and stayed warm till after halloween, made for an awesome late harvest)


----------



## flaxseedoil1000 (Dec 7, 2014)

My frost solution


----------



## Azoned (Jan 14, 2015)

Frost and snow...
Depends on how long...
I have a couple of plants that have been frozen crisp multiple times. One AM I went out and they were covered with ice and snow. I hauled them in and they are OK. Not kickin ass, but OK
I think a certain amt of resistance is strain and age dependent.
not to derail the thread
but does the plant's chemistry change to deal with cold?
My plants get frosted consistently, overnight, thru the winter.
It does get up to 60`F in the day...


----------



## entertainer1224 (Jan 14, 2015)

I heard when breeding, the strains adapt to their environment. I don't have any facts to back this up though so idk.


----------



## illipswitch (Jan 16, 2015)

entertainer1224 said:


> I heard when breeding, the strains adapt to their environment. I don't have any facts to back this up though so idk.


When seeds are producing outdoors the flowering time reduces I believe...


----------



## calicocalyx (Jan 23, 2015)

When I worked in Mendo, we got some heavy frosts that fully encased the buds. We would spray lightly with water before the sun hit them because, the extreme temp difference from frozen to sunlit would make the buds turn to mush. Seemed to work for us.


----------



## Hotshot123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Things to consider, some strains are more sensitive to frost than others, if they are in pots this can make them more sensitive.

Sativa strains tend to be more sensitive to frost than Indicas. Indicas and Indica dominant hybrids are capable of handling frosts as low as 28F. but there have been reports of sativas handling frosts just as well.

I'll leave this sticky open to discussion for other experienced users to post their experiences, I will compile it into this. I felt this was needed as this question gets asked a lot when a frost comes by.


you can protect the plants if they are of manageable size or if you are handy enough to build a sturdy setup.

this can be as basic as a pvc greenhouse with plastic wrapped around, or even sheets if properly secured to not touch the plants... or as large as a full car port with greenhouse grade plastic secured.


how much the temperature rises the next day also tends to define how the plant deals with the frost. if it frosts and it rises up to 65 degrees+ with sun in the daytime, the plant is much more likely to take the frost and keep growing vs a plant that takes a hard frost and sees a 45 degree day with clouds....


cooler temperatures (55-40 degrees F) will definitely bring out some purpling in some strains, and cause flowering to speed up, nights that dip into the 35F zone boost this even more, bringing out even more color.

sorry for the organization of this thread, guess I'm too much of a stoner after all [/QUOTE] I had an orange Bud out side this year, when it came a hard freeze, 20 degrees with a 20 + North wind all night for over 16 hours before warming up. Some picture's of before after, I had to trim off the fan leaves, because as you can see, they all died. The rest of the tops survive, and the last picture is what it looks like today. Long story, they can take a lot of crap. happy growing


----------



## verbal719 (Feb 26, 2015)

poplars said:


> Lots of strains of cannabis can handle a pretty strong frost. I've had plants handle frosts as low as 28 degrees F without killing the plant.
> 
> Things to consider, some strains are more sensitive to frost than others, if they are in pots this can make them more sensitive.
> 
> ...




I have grown close to 20 different strains all outdoor in Denver and have experienced hail, down pours, frozen rain, frost, and even snow in late flower. I have literally came out in the morning and have my plants covered in snow and I'm like god damn it but I just shake them off and they are fine. I have NEVER covered my plants at all. I grow mostly Indica strains mostly because of preference. Almost everyone I know that grows outdoors covers their plants in cold weather. I'm just lazy and have never had any negative experiences. Not to say it wont or cant happen but I haven't experienced any losses. The worst that has happened is that I have had limbs break over being wet and having heavy colas. In my experience, the worst weather problem for me has been the wind. When you have big heavy buds the branches tend to break. I try and stake and support the branches but shit happens and that pisses me off when a huge branch breaks off the main stem. Anyways, thats my .02


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 24, 2015)

I usually heat up some jugs of water or big rocks, put them around the plant and then cover it with a tarp making a small micro environment. It's a P.I.T.A when you have to do it every night for a couple weeks. From what I've read, If your plants do get heavily frosted, you should hit them with a hose before sunup, something about it is a slower melting process than letting the sun do it and mitigating plant tissue damage.

I once had plants get a complete covering of ice on them and bounce back with minimal damage once they thawed out.


----------



## buffalo springfield (Apr 4, 2015)

so I guess when the frosts start pull em out? or the frost may ruin them?


----------



## buffalo springfield (Apr 4, 2015)

2d9s said:


> the first frost of the year was on sunday night, i checked my pumpkin patch today - tuesday - and everything seemed fine. the temperature dropped to -1*c so it wasn't a hard freeze - the weather network also posted a frost warning. the only difference i found was that top colas were 'browned' and withered a bit but the rest of the plant parts (colas underneath, leaves, stems, roots etc..) seemed intact.
> 
> here are two photos of the top cola of one of the plants. the first one is from friday (before the frost) and the next one is from tuesday (2 days after the frost).
> 
> hope it helps as i had no idea what to expect as well...


what time of year mate?


----------



## buffalo springfield (Apr 4, 2015)

Laney said:


> I've never had frost kill a plant and I tend to leave them alone to ripen, weather or no. That's because, in most places, there will be one or two light frosts (like I just had) and then a clear spell, during which the plants will quickly ripen. I've lost a lot of leaves from these weather dips. The buds are fine, though. I guess it'll just make trimming easier


its early april now, when should i think about harvest? im in canterbury, not sure of strain... sorry just need a rough guide, apart from trich and other signs


----------



## outdoorbud (Apr 29, 2015)

when a new season starts i basically just take the soil from the last year, fill them in pots and plant the seeds in there. the only thing i do is to cage the plants against birds for the first 2 or 3 weeks. had never problems with low temparatures even with light snow. of course they germinate very slow but this is one way to assure only strong plants are in my guerilla spot. may they get killed when the temperatures are extremely low, but i like to risk it because the harsh climate in early spring gives robust plants ant there is also plently time left to replace them just in case.
cannabis can take some serious abuse, i had some plants abandoned in early stage in small pots last year because i thought the spot got busted. they were on their own in harsh climate which means coldness, wild animals and little water in times of high temperatures.
i sneaked a month later to my spot just to find my plants healthy and bigger. toke the best with me in my backpack and planted them in another spot lol.


----------



## Younggreenthumb420 (May 28, 2015)

This is one of my blue widow from Dinafem it's been pretty strong so far I started them inside about April 20(germination) they were only outside for about two days before the frost hit , and they were to far away to just go cover so I had to take the chances .... But they took the cold like a champ! This is one in a 5g pot as well , it did end up falling over but she looked to be growing well anyway , VERY strong strain in my personal experience . #dropseedsnotbombs


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 31, 2015)

Michigan here. Frost kills plants, freezing kills plants, snow rain and cold brings in mold botrytis and that kills plants. I noticed nobody said anything about young plants or larger ones going outside in the spring. Its dropping down to 28f tonight and tomorrow. I'm trying out a couple heaters in the greenhouse to see it I can keep the temps up. If not then I'm moving everything inside until morning. I left one outside in 27f for one night and it died.


----------



## TerrapinFlower (Jun 13, 2015)

Really helpful information. Thank you! I have seen sheets and towels over plants before when it's been frosty outside so I'm really happy to understand that now and know what temperatures to keep in mind. I already understood a little about what sativa strains and indicas preferred thanks to another grower's education but had forgotten some things.. Thank you for all the details!


----------



## smokinpauly (Jul 6, 2015)

Awww man I thought we were comparing frosty nugs haha


----------



## D.R.I.S 420 (Jul 10, 2015)

Just buy some Alaskin thunder fuck seeds will survive any cold climate


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Aug 6, 2015)

I grow outdoors in Aus, and I just checked the conversion, your 28f is equal to our 2c, I had girls in first week of flower, we got a silver frost, with temps to -6 celcius, none died, but all stopped flowering, and it was enough stress to turn 4 out of the 12 to hermie when they started reflowering


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Aug 6, 2015)

And on another note, just incase anyone is unaware, it's not the frost that actually burns them, it's the rapid defrost when the sun hits the frost, so partially shading them from early sun, is also benificial on frosty mornings


----------



## poplars (Aug 9, 2015)

Good tip!


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Aug 14, 2015)

Frost damage from this morning


----------



## new007789 (Aug 19, 2015)

how can i choose best seeds. what is the planting process ?


----------



## new007789 (Aug 19, 2015)

GoldenMountGrant said:


> View attachment 3478862 Frost damage from this morning


how?


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Aug 19, 2015)

new007789 said:


> how?


I think the words "Frost Damage" are pretty self explanatory, burn from the frost, not sure what else I can tell you champ


----------



## new007789 (Aug 19, 2015)

GoldenMountGrant said:


> I think the words "Frost Damage" are pretty self explanatory, burn from the frost, not sure what else I can tell you champ


Last time i face this problem. I think this is a fungus not sure .


----------



## poplars (Aug 20, 2015)

Cover those plants when you know a frost is coming. It's worth the work.


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Aug 20, 2015)

poplars said:


> Cover those plants when you know a frost is coming. It's worth the work.


Yeah I normally do, Just didn't know it was coming, I thought it was gone, I had them covered for the worst ones, the frost that burnt that one wasn't a bad frost, was about 2 degrees celcius, hopefully it's over for this year , she's coming good


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Aug 20, 2015)

GoldenMountGrant said:


> Yeah I normally do, Just didn't know it was coming, I thought it was gone, I had them covered for the worst ones, the frost that burnt that one wasn't a bad frost, was about 2 degrees celcius, hopefully it's over for this year , she's coming good


----------



## poplars (Aug 21, 2015)

Looks good man!


----------



## GoldenMountGrant (Aug 23, 2015)

poplars said:


> Looks good man!


Well they were looking good, another 4 turned hermie after that last frost


----------



## cowtown (Sep 1, 2015)

I should have some information to contribute soon. Living in Canada it won't be long until we get a frost. This is my first grow so there was a lot of experimenting. I planted half in the ground and half in pots. 

Obviously I won't be moving the in ground ones but I can move the potted ones into the garage to protect them from the frost. I will post back after our frost starts on how they make out.

I also noticed my in ground ones are already flowering pretty hard while the potted ones are not. I was told the strain is NYC Diesel but I have no clue since they were given to me and this is my first time. I have 100 acres so I figured why not giver a shot. 

In ground. 
  

Potted.


----------



## cowtown (Sep 14, 2015)

We dipped down to one degree celcius or 33 fahrenheit last night. No visible damage at all this point and it is warming up again over night.


----------



## Crazytrain420 (Oct 15, 2015)

Do you think an auto would fare well with cold weather? Only ask coz I'm guessing the ruderalis in them makes them more Hardy? Think I read that somewhere? I can't grow indoors anymore would there be any point trying outdoors? Thinking of planting this week


----------



## Younggreenthumb420 (Oct 15, 2015)

If you're in Canada you probably won't be able to I know around me I'm only hitting 11-10 hrs of sun on good days and I know that the snow will forsure be falling November , so if you know how to grow in snow by all means ! or maybe a good green house ? Keep temps maybe 2 or 3 deg higher but I would just try and go stealthy inside


----------



## mojoganjaman (Oct 15, 2015)

I'll share my latest frost fighter...scooped a swamp cooler for a mobile home...built a stand and dumped the watering system...tilted it a tad, and its instant wind for my girls...hth




mojo


----------



## master randall A koop (Oct 21, 2015)

i have 6 w.w. plant outside all day under florescent all night there about 5 feet tall right now 5 gallon bags when should i go to 13 / 11 with these plants


----------



## master randall A koop (Oct 21, 2015)

MeanGreenFarmingMachine said:


> Here`s what my babies looked like 4 days after they suffered from 2 nights of 30f in a row mixed with rain...
> 
> View attachment 2378291View attachment 2378292View attachment 2378293
> 
> ... sometimes, mother nature trows a curve ball... expect it.


i feel for you


----------



## master randall A koop (Oct 21, 2015)

poplars said:


> protect them if you can, if you can't don't worry about it.


very im ques i have my plant outside sun for about ten hours bring inside under florescent until light again 5 gallon bags there about 5 feet tall white widow when should i cut back to 13 /11


----------



## master randall A koop (Oct 21, 2015)

Izoc666 said:


> I ve been growing indica strains all round year from last year....those plants been in 60's in the day, i ve always move em in the house every night to prevent frost...they were perfect fine with beautiful purple pistills
> 
> I have two clones that been flowering about halfway to five weeks now...4 or 5 weeks more to go...average in my area is 50's in the night time and 70's during day....the pistills are still white, no color or purple anything like that yet...this time I will leave em outside at night time to see the end result. I should expect the frost by end of this month...it will be 27temp in the night time....Ill let ya know how those clones fare , next month !
> 
> keep share the exprience, growers


are you in california


----------



## master randall A koop (Oct 21, 2015)

Greens1 said:


> OK, so i am a somewhat good grower (good dank) and live in central california. However, i never tried a test run to see if a plant could survive outside throughout winter. Our temperature never gets below 40 throughout all winter. I am aware that my plants would probably flower very early and i dont think this would be a problem because i will be cloning and constantly changing mother and clone plants. Do you guys think that i could grow in Dixie Cups, to 3 gals. to 5 Gals containers in the winter here?? thanks


i am under the impression that if you keep a plant under a 24 hour light cycle until it is 4 or 5 feet tall and then stick it in the ground outside it will finish cen cals longest day of year is less than 14 hours of light ???


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 19, 2015)

28° 28° recovered the same day & a few days later she purpled up nice too


----------



## jacrispy (Dec 19, 2015)

28° recovered the same day & purpled up nice as well


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 2, 2016)

28° recovered by next day


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 2, 2016)

here she is day or two after


----------



## Doogan (Jan 5, 2016)

Can colder temps bring out stronger terpenes in some strains causing a stronger smell/odor or even boost tricome production? I have also heard that lower temps can cause the plant to produce a SAR to pests... is this true?


----------



## TokeySmurf (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't even take a chance with frosts. Even though I started my latest grow outdoors in January in the northern hemisphere, I at least have the sense to keep my girls in buckets so I can move them into my water heater shed with a space heater during freezes. Fortunately it doesn't freeze here often and the daytime highs are already near 80℉. The lows at night are just above freezing, but I still take them in because I've awoke to 35℉ with frost several mornings already.

Oh, and I think it's damn funny there is a report option on my own replies.


----------



## TWS (Jan 31, 2016)

reported


----------



## TokeySmurf (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## slabhead (Feb 26, 2016)

good one tws. 
usa no doubt


----------



## sunnyways (Feb 28, 2016)

poplars said:


> Lots of strains of cannabis can handle a pretty strong frost. I've had plants handle frosts as low as 28 degrees F without killing the plant.
> 
> Things to consider, some strains are more sensitive to frost than others, if they are in pots this can make them more sensitive.
> 
> ...





poplars said:


> Lots of strains of cannabis can handle a pretty strong frost. I've had plants handle frosts as low as 28 degrees F without killing the plant.
> 
> Things to consider, some strains are more sensitive to frost than others, if they are in pots this can make them more sensitive.
> 
> ...



Good morning,

Yes cannabis can handle some frost but I must warn you all (I live on the prairies in Canada) it does affect potency and any buds damaged by frost (frost bite per say) is no longer smokable. You will have to make oil. Another thing nite after nite of temps cooler than 45-50 degrees slows down maturation. Several nites of frost or near frost cuts potency I'd say up to 75%. I had plants inside and out and the difference made me wish I had a greenhouse. So I bought some plans online and built my own microclimate (and it keeps pests out). A small electric ceramic heater and I can grow until the end of September to mid October, the plants are great. here's a pic. C99's 60/40 Sat/Ind.
If anyone is interested I have some tips on storing solar energy (heat sinks) to be used at nite to help heat the greenhouse.


----------



## jacrispy (Feb 28, 2016)

sunnyways said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Yes cannabis can handle some frost but I must warn you all (I live on the prairies in Canada) it does affect potency and any buds damaged by frost (frost bite per say) is no longer smokable. You will have to make oil. Another thing nite after nite of temps cooler than 45-50 degrees slows down maturation. Several nites of frost or near frost cuts potency I'd say up to 75%. I had plants inside and out and the difference made me wish I had a greenhouse. So I bought some plans online and built my own microclimate (and it keeps pests out). A small electric ceramic heater and I can grow until the end of September to mid October, the plants are great. here's a pic. C99's 60/40 Sat/Ind.
> If anyone is interested I have some tips on storing solar energy (heat sinks) to be used at nite to help heat the greenhouse.


i harvested the pot above & it was great
so you're wrong


----------



## sunnyways (Feb 28, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> i harvested the pot above & it was great
> so you're wrong


Sorry my experience growing above the 50th parallel doesn't jive with your experience growing below the 40th. I'm assuming you live in the south because of the time stamps on the photos. Jan 2 and Dec 19th
Nite after nite of 32 degree temps and daytime highs of 45-50 saps the life out of the plant. One or two frosty nites in the southern states is not as critical because of daytime highs are probably in the 60s or 70's. In late December you're only getting 9 hrs of sunlight why are you waiting so long?


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 17, 2016)

my 2 cents a frost in canada is probably pretty harsh.


----------



## poplars (Mar 19, 2016)

This post was originally meant for people mostly in America. Harsher climates I cannot vouch for but that information is definitely appreciated. If you want to compile information on how to keep the heat in the best and etc I will happily add it to this thread.


----------



## GreenThumby (Mar 24, 2016)

anyone prefer to use autos outdoors to avoid the short growing seasons? or just let it go the longer route and run the risk of early season front and last season wet season?


----------



## thumper60 (Mar 26, 2016)

GreenThumby said:


> anyone prefer to use autos outdoors to avoid the short growing seasons? or just let it go the longer route and run the risk of early season front and last season wet season?


I prefer semi auto;s,harvest late aug mid sept


----------



## Krippled (Apr 2, 2016)

I have around 12 clones 2+feet tall vegging now, I hope to put them out the end of this month and hope all frost is gone....


----------



## Kevin the Great (Apr 27, 2016)

Can autos be planted out a bit earlier due to their background genetics? I'm at about the 45th, 46th parallel and I'm about to pop a few gorilla grow plants.


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 28, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> Can autos be planted out a bit earlier due to their background genetics? I'm at about the 45th, 46th parallel and I'm about to pop a few gorilla grow plants.


not that I have seen,frost will fuckem just like any tender plant,startem inside now ready to go next month


----------



## chuckie86 (Apr 30, 2016)

Its late april and i planted 13 plants outside like 10 days ago and went there today and they are still standing but i top them and the new leaves on the tops look like they were gone on some and some just never grew back thought i would get a early start hope weather gets nice and stays nice we had a good bit of nice weather so i planted them even tho they were all free i still want some good smoke


----------



## Pennerj59 (May 11, 2016)

With temp swings like that, don't you worry about herms?


----------



## Kevin the Great (May 11, 2016)

Pennerj59 said:


> With temp swings like that, don't you worry about herms?


With nature doing it that way for the past ??????? years, I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Pennerj59 (May 11, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> With nature doing it that way for the past ??????? years, I'm not too concerned.


I guess,if you like seeds..


----------



## Kevin the Great (May 11, 2016)

Pennerj59 said:


> I guess,if you like seeds..


Never had a problem with it. Any males or hermies get the chop as soon as they can be sexed. Hermies are a rarity.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 14, 2016)

I have a frost warning for tonight. I probably wont sleep.. Plants were about 8" tall when i set them out about 2 weeks ago. I cant visit them until another week or 2 if its absolutely necessary. But if the frost tlputs a hurtin on them theres nothing i can do anyways correct? Should i be concerened? Ive never had frost this late. Weather is fd up lately..


----------



## jacrispy (May 14, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> I have a frost warning for tonight. I probably wont sleep.. Plants were about 8" tall when i set them out about 2 weeks ago. I cant visit them until another week or 2 if its absolutely necessary. But if the frost tlputs a hurtin on them theres nothing i can do anyways correct? Should i be concerened? Ive never had frost this late. Weather is fd up lately..


i have a frost warning tonight & i covered all my plants.


----------



## 1kemosabe (May 14, 2016)

jacrispy said:


> i have a frost warning tonight & i covered all my plants.


The ones i can cover i will. Most i cant,, oh well thats the nature if the beast i guess. Im germinating a bunch more seeds just in case to cover the losses.. Id rather have to many than not enough , but to many creates its own problem since i dont have the heart to just kill what is not needed..


----------



## jacrispy (May 14, 2016)

1kemosabe said:


> The ones i can cover i will. Most i cant,, oh well thats the nature if the beast i guess. Im germinating a bunch more seeds just in case to cover the losses.. Id rather have to many than not enough , but to many creates its own problem since i dont have the heart to just kill what is not needed..


i have eight plants out & hope to get 5 to harvestcritters & wind got a few of mine last yearshit always happens


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 26, 2016)

MeanGreenFarmingMachine said:


> Here`s what my babies looked like 4 days after they suffered from 2 nights of 30f in a row mixed with rain...
> 
> View attachment 2378291View attachment 2378292View attachment 2378293
> 
> ... sometimes, mother nature trows a curve ball... expect it.


Sad to see


----------



## Michiganjesse (May 26, 2016)

grower1717 said:


> Hey yo ,
> 
> here is my 5 ''little'' monsters bag seeds . started germination inside 05 May , they supported several days 4 Celsius , and wondering how much time i have to wait till i harvest , 20 % of the leaves started to yellowing to some of them . I post some pics maybe someone can make a time evaluation .
> These plants are in normal soil , no chemicals or some' like that , only plain water .View attachment 2831086View attachment 2831087View attachment 2831088View attachment 2831089View attachment 2831090View attachment 2831091View attachment 2831092View attachment 2831090View attachment 2831093View attachment 2831094View attachment 2831093View attachment 2831095


Michigan?


----------



## Johnnn (Jun 16, 2016)

My plants have been out since May 1st I had them in a green house for a week they grew amazing I trans planted them and they started getting there asses kicked by the cold. They kept growing very slowly but now it's June they grew up from 6 inches to 2 feet in the cold weather And I got mostly sativa pure sativa at that so I'm not concerned about cold weather people worry to much in my opion cause my
Plants took. Like 4 frost and still are growing and only are growing even stronger and stink like a fucking skunk. I smell them from. 100 feet away and they are mid veg


----------



## BrownsWeed (Jul 4, 2016)

I developed a technique similar to those used in orchards with my guerilla grows that allowed me to grow in harsher climates for longer flowering breeds. That misted the plants but it is not for the novice as mold can quickly become an issue. If you are guerilla or outdoor growing and want to grow a longer strain I have several techniques that I can share and am developing a website that aims to describe these techniques along with others. Remember if planting a long flowering strand that cold air sinks so do not plant in low areas and if you have them potted put them up 5+ feet from the ground if possible when cold conditions are expected.


----------



## BrownsWeed (Jul 4, 2016)

Johnnn said:


> My plants have been out since May 1st I had them in a green house for a week they grew amazing I trans planted them and they started getting there asses kicked by the cold. They kept growing very slowly but now it's June they grew up from 6 inches to 2 feet in the cold weather And I got mostly sativa pure sativa at that so I'm not concerned about cold weather people worry to much in my opion cause my
> Plants took. Like 4 frost and still are growing and only are growing even stronger and stink like a fucking skunk. I smell them from. 100 feet away and they are mid veg


Is it possible to reach your grow easily? For early planting a tarp can be cut into a mini portable "greenhouse" for each plant. It will not impact growth due as photosynthesis occurs during the day so as long as you remove it during the day you will be fine. The slow growth is usually due to overall cold conditions but the use of a clear tarp can be used to create a pseudo daytime greenhouse although CO2 can become an issue if not done correctly


----------



## Johnnn (Jul 4, 2016)

This plant took 4 weeks of frost minis 1 degrees


----------



## MaineODGB (Aug 13, 2016)

poplars said:


> Lots of strains of cannabis can handle a pretty strong frost. I've had plants handle frosts as low as 28 degrees F without killing the plant.
> 
> Things to consider, some strains are more sensitive to frost than others, if they are in pots this can make them more sensitive.
> 
> ...


Ty, From Maine! I grow into November with sturdy top and strong plastic cover


----------



## Happygirl (Aug 31, 2016)

MaineODGB said:


> Ty, From Maine! I grow into November with sturdy top and strong plastic cover


I will be coming to you for pointers.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 5, 2016)

Guys I've got some frost what do I do....


----------



## mojoganjaman (Sep 28, 2016)

I use a big squirrel fan...its an old cannibalized swamp cooler...built a stand for it...when frost is a threat, I plug it in and goto bed...moving air discourages frost from forming....helps that I live 200ft from a large lake....hth




mojo


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 5, 2016)

Cannabis is very frost resistant. If it gets to 28 degrees HARVEST. It depends also what the weather that day will be sunny cloudy wet ect ect and the days following. Is she in pots? You can bring her in for a day or two and put her under t-5s until the weather gets nice again. Unless you live in Cali or the deep south i would harvest. But by the looks of her shes got a few weeks.


----------



## GreenBoxGrown (Dec 6, 2016)

poplars said:


> Lots of strains of cannabis can handle a pretty strong frost. I've had plants handle frosts as low as 28 degrees F without killing the plant.
> 
> Things to consider, some strains are more sensitive to frost than others, if they are in pots this can make them more sensitive.
> 
> ...


I grow in a greenhouse, so I was able to add a space heater, which works perfectly!

I noticed my plants really start to slow down in terms of bud growth, when it gets really cold. The leaves also tend to turn purple in my experience.

Here's a video of my setup with a heater:


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm doing a Fall/Winter seed test down here in NW Florida. I've had a few frosts, and they are hanging in there so far. This is the 5th week of flower, so they don't have far to go. I will be putting out more plants for a Spring crop early in the new year.


----------



## slapmehard (Dec 20, 2016)

new jersey was good and late this year with the first killing frost nov. 25ish it was over here.

pgsc went a while before it died
nice color too


----------



## sandhill larry (Mar 25, 2017)

I dealt with two nights of 25F back in January. Lost all 12 plants in my first round of the spring crop. I had three nights of frost last week, with lows of 33, 31 and 34F. I covered most everything. Some came through better than others.

Both of these plants are B&S X CP1, just a few yards away from each other in the patch.

  

Most of the rest were more like this Little Sister. They had a little burn on the upper buds.


----------



## driel (Apr 7, 2017)

I didn't take pics but had a strain of congo & bagseed gsc get wiped out by an early October frost that lasted 4-5 days including a snowfall. Very sad sight indeed. Will be trying again this year but I'm trying to find some fast finishing strains that aren't autos.


----------



## sandhill larry (Apr 10, 2017)

driel said:


> I didn't take pics but had a strain of congo & bagseed gsc get wiped out by an early October frost that lasted 4-5 days including a snowfall. Very sad sight indeed. Will be trying again this year but I'm trying to find some fast finishing strains that aren't autos.


Check out Getaway Mountain Seeds. He is the best in the early/mold resistant game.

http://getawaymountainseed.com/


----------



## vaughnclark562 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hiii..


----------



## Lifer99 (May 7, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Check out Getaway Mountain Seeds. He is the best in the early/mold resistant game.
> 
> http://getawaymountainseed.com/


I just emailed him. Im going to give his a try because my weather can be so flaky from one day to the next. Im prob on the same Longitudinal line as him so hopefully it will make a difference.


----------



## postickslim (Jun 6, 2017)

It is 48 degrees in Massachusetts today. My seedlings were started 3 weeks ago and I have been waiting to put them outside. I have green cush,grand daddy purple,Thai and 5 auto berry. Weather is suppose to turn Thursday and I will put them all outside most in grow bags some in a garden patch. We are expecting the temparture to get to 90 this weekend just crazy. Anybody growing outdoors in Mass or the northeast?


----------



## L30nPh3lps (Aug 8, 2017)

postickslim said:


> It is 48 degrees in Massachusetts today. My seedlings were started 3 weeks ago and I have been waiting to put them outside. I have green cush,grand daddy purple,Thai and 5 auto berry. Weather is suppose to turn Thursday and I will put them all outside most in grow bags some in a garden patch. We are expecting the temparture to get to 90 this weekend just crazy. Anybody growing outdoors in Mass or the northeast?


Hey im in mass as well, how are ur plants doing? I have one sour diesel plant growing outdoors not really even showing signs of flowering yet


----------



## L30nPh3lps (Sep 15, 2017)

Winter is coming!! Lol the first frost in my area of MA is predicted Oct 1-10th, my flowering started aug 12th... the race against time...


----------



## driel (Sep 15, 2017)

Went with Autos for outdoors this year after last years frost massacre. Grew some Great White Shark and got a couple ounces, they didn't grow as well as the indoor equivalents in the guerilla spot as it doesn't have a ton of direct sun hours.


----------



## psychadelibud (Oct 7, 2017)

I have around 30 something large plants in huge containers I have kept vegging up until the last couple weeks I am just now throwing outside.

I'm putting those out at the same time i'm harvesting others haha. So i'm looking at a mid November 1st of December harvest. I have ran them into mid November before with no problems, I think I will be okay. I am in South Eastern Kentucky.


----------



## psychadelibud (Oct 7, 2017)

This is what I mean by vegging big plants. Have 36 like this, should I leave them in the 10 gallon containers to flower them out or transplant to 20 upon setting out? What would you estimate they will yield per in the 10s? They are pretty damn big with lots of growth!


----------



## psychadelibud (Oct 8, 2017)

I have found a product on amazon while looking for freeze/frost protection cloth I am going to order and give a shot.

It is called Anti-Stress 2000 "sounds corny I know lol", but has great reviews not only on Amazon but during a google search as well.

Here is the link, looks promising!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00YQH9HDY/ref=pd_aw_vtph_86_tr_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MQ11213SEFZ3XB1W8Z78#nav-search-keywords


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 8, 2017)

i dunno, dude, that says its a polymer that coats your plants....wanna smoke plastic coated buds?


----------



## psychadelibud (Oct 8, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i dunno, dude, that says its a polymer that coats your plants....wanna smoke plastic coated buds?


True, but if used it I would apply it to wear off at harvest. It says to reapply ever so many days as it wears off, I forget how often but i'd make sure it was worn off before the chop.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 8, 2017)

give it a try and let us know how it goes, if it works i might get some for the veg garden


----------



## psychadelibud (Oct 9, 2017)

I definitely will be. Got a lot of big girls that I am just now putting outside. I will update how it works for sure!


----------



## stsin (Oct 13, 2017)

Hey all, saw the comments about getaway mountain, has anyone grown out their gear and actually had them tested in a legal state? (e.g. early finish is nice, but how strong are they? Brain twister seems good for example  ) I've been spoiled by the last few falls in my northern lat and have gotten into the habit of growing ridiculously long flowering sativas that prefer to be cut around election day. This year with pretty much consistently 20deg below average temps mother nature has gotten back at me the low around 6am on sunday morning will be *24F*. I could add a plastic sheet draped across to cover them and run heated home air out of the window that's up against the garden, but as all of my girls are 11-13 feet tall stuffed in an ~200sqft fenced area off the house and I can't fly, that's not really easily done... (could throw a 2x4 onto the house just above or below the second story window then wrap sheeting around it that then drapes across is the best I can do, but that's far and away not fully enclosed.) So I'm planning on cutting them 3-ish weeks early tomorrow (Pout!) They're pretty damn protected from the sides.... so I'm still toying with finding a huge tarp and tossing that on top of them and hoping for the best, but.... well, it's better to have an early harvest (all trics are milky that I've been able to see, so at the least they'll be nice head highs) than to have a ruined harvest... Anyone want to try to convince me that adding a tarp/covering and piping house air into a mostly open garden will be enough to counter an hour or so of 24F weather (they've been fine to 30F at least so far...) Edit: just smoked some of the plant (red headed stranger x indiana bubble gum which I now call redneck bubble gum) I took down on the 11th, to give the girl next to it some extra light / test the high. I'm fairly happy with it so I think I'll be fine if not thrilled by removing (at least) all of these the tops and drying them tomorrow... Though obsessively looking at the weather channel, it looks like aside from the low of now 25F, the weather seems fine for the next 10 days... I might push it, and immediately harvest if anything looks dead on the branch... the ground won't freeze yet (and I can water with warm water) so my only concerns are the buds... (edit #2: decided that cutting the tops would be the worst case scenario as it would expose the main stems to the full effect of the cold. So I added 3" of mulch and will water with ~ 80F molasses water before the low hits then will check the plants for signs of death, my thoughts are that if it does die, I'll catch it w/n 12 hours which is not really any different than trimming them, or worst case scenario, any worse than trimming them after they've dried as some do. Will update with my results in a new post come actual harvest.)


----------



## too larry (Oct 14, 2017)

I


psychadelibud said:


> I have found a product on amazon while looking for freeze/frost protection cloth I am going to order and give a shot.
> 
> It is called Anti-Stress 2000 "sounds corny I know lol", but has great reviews not only on Amazon but during a google search as well.
> 
> ...


I have a friend in the tropical plant green house business, and he gave me some frost cloth for my spring crop this past year. It can be laid across the plant. Some of them can't touch, so that was nice. I still had some frost damage, but got through two nights of 25F with it.

The one drawback is the cloth is white. I went out at dusk and daylight for two days. Would be a bitch if you had lots of frosts.


----------



## sunchaser77 (Oct 27, 2017)

poplars said:


> Lots of strains of cannabis can handle a pretty strong frost. I've had plants handle frosts as low as 28 degrees F without killing the plant.
> 
> Things to consider, some strains are more sensitive to frost than others, if they are in pots this can make them more sensitive.
> 
> ...


Hey if your still alive I'm wondering about low temps affecting growth. U say that 35 degrees helps a plant to flower. I was under the impression that growth virtually stops under 50 deg f.?


----------



## stsin (Oct 28, 2017)

sunchaser77 said:


> Hey if your still alive I'm wondering about low temps affecting growth. U say that 35 degrees helps a plant to flower. I was under the impression that growth virtually stops under 50 deg f.?


Until he comes back, I'll sound off: the reason it "helps a plant to flower" is that the aspects of the cana flower that we like are both an attractant (bring me your pollen bugs!) and a defense against tissue damage due to cold. Also, growth (flower development, veg growth, etc) definitely doesn't stop at 50F when you grow outside (indoor plants are a different story as I suspect the problem is more the differential between the highs and lows, or it might be about how resinous your plants are..) Unfortunately most of what is known about cana gardening comes from people who aren't really botanists or traditional farmers so we get a lot of wives tales with our knowledge downloads  As legalization takes hold we should get a much wider viewpoint about the ins and outs of our favorite flower, also due to interbreeding and what not, each plant is also somewhat unique so there aren't really hard and fast rules (aside from mostly leave them the fuck alone  )


----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2017)

sunchaser77 said:


> Hey if your still alive I'm wondering about low temps affecting growth. U say that 35 degrees helps a plant to flower. I was under the impression that growth virtually stops under 50 deg f.?


I have 10 little plants out now in NW Florida. Just over a month old. And we have lows in the 30's forecast for Monday morning. I'm sure it will tax them. It's non-optimal for young plants especially to get a cold snap. It will slow them down. But you just have to roll with it. Growing through the winter, you just have to count on some losses. Grow 2-3 times what you think you need, then if half of them make it, you will have extra.


----------



## sunchaser77 (Oct 29, 2017)

too larry said:


> I have 10 little plants out now in NW Florida. Just over a month old. And we have lows in the 30's forecast for Monday morning. I'm sure it will tax them. It's non-optimal for young plants especially to get a cold snap. It will slow them down. But you just have to roll with it. Growing through the winter, you just have to count on some losses. Grow 2-3 times what you think you need, then if half of them make it, you will have extra.


I've got a homemade small passive solar greenhouse about 70 square feet stuffed with about 100 clear jugs of water (old milk jugs) holding some BTU's for me. I've also got a floor oil heater that I can put in with them. The only thing with the oil heater is the electrical costs especially since the majority of the heat ends up outside of the greenhouse. But regardless of that I'd run it day and night if need be these last few weeks. My only concern is......... should I or should I not run the heaters and keep the girls above 50 degrees Fahrenheit at least during the day? Or is 40-48 degree weather in the greenhouse with no heaters gonna be enough to allow enough growth these last 2-3 weeks to finish?


----------



## sunchaser77 (Oct 29, 2017)

stsin said:


> Until he comes back, I'll sound off: the reason it "helps a plant to flower" is that the aspects of the cana flower that we like are both an attractant (bring me your pollen bugs!) and a defense against tissue damage due to cold. Also, growth (flower development, veg growth, etc) definitely doesn't stop at 50F when you grow outside (indoor plants are a different story as I suspect the problem is more the differential between the highs and lows, or it might be about how resinous your plants are..) Unfortunately most of what is known about cana gardening comes from people who aren't really botanists or traditional farmers so we get a lot of wives tales with our knowledge downloads  As legalization takes hold we should get a much wider viewpoint about the ins and outs of our favorite flower, also due to interbreeding and what not, each plant is also somewhat unique so there aren't really hard and fast rules (aside from mostly leave them the fuck alone  )


Excellent post.


----------



## too larry (Oct 29, 2017)

sunchaser77 said:


> I've got a homemade small passive solar greenhouse about 70 square feet stuffed with about 100 clear jugs of water (old milk jugs) holding some BTU's for me. I've also got a floor oil heater that I can put in with them. The only thing with the oil heater is the electrical costs especially since the majority of the heat ends up outside of the greenhouse. But regardless of that I'd run it day and night if need be these last few weeks. My only concern is......... should I or should I not run the heaters and keep the girls above 50 degrees Fahrenheit at least during the day? Or is 40-48 degree weather in the greenhouse with no heaters gonna be enough to allow enough growth these last 2-3 weeks to finish?


I would only run the heaters if it got down into the 30's. Have you checked the inside temp against the outside temp? Just before daylight is your coldest time, so see what it is inside. During the day you should be 10-15 degrees warmer without adding any heat. It's just a questions of how long it holds the heat.


----------



## sunchaser77 (Oct 29, 2017)

too larry said:


> I would only run the heaters if it got down into the 30's. Have you checked the inside temp against the outside temp? Just before daylight is your coldest time, so see what it is inside. During the day you should be 10-15 degrees warmer without adding any heat. It's just a questions of how long it holds the heat.


I have checked the difference. Here's an example..... from 5am to 8am the temp was 30 deg F. but the "real feel" was 28 deg. The coldest it got in there was 33.9 degrees. So it looks like about a 6 deg difference. But this will change when these cold temps are sustained longer throughout the nights going forward. Daytime is a much greater difference in temps due to the suns rays. On an 80 degree day you can get temps peaking at 125-130 inside. I think the highest I hit inside this summer was about 133 degrees Fahrenheit. But this occurs when the sun is at its peak.


----------



## too larry (Oct 29, 2017)

Fill like temps {Heat Index} include wind and humidity. It is what it feels like to people and other mammals. For example higher winds will pull the layer of heat away from mammals, making for a low heat index. This has nothing to do with plants {or water pipes}. It was a 4 degree dif. So not the best at holding heat. But the actual frost itself does damage to the plants. Just keeping them frost free will help, even if they do get down to freezing. With only 2 more weeks to go, run your heater if you need to. But make sure you keep an eye peeled for PM and rot. {they do call it relative humidity after all}


----------



## sunchaser77 (Oct 29, 2017)

I


too larry said:


> Fill like temps {Heat Index} include wind and humidity. It is what it feels like to people and other mammals. For example higher winds will pull the layer of heat away from mammals, making for a low heat index. This has nothing to do with plants {or water pipes}. It was a 4 degree dif. So not the best at holding heat. But the actual frost itself does damage to the plants. Just keeping them frost free will help, even if they do get down to freezing. With only 2 more weeks to go, run your heater if you need to. But make sure you keep an eye peeled for PM and rot. {they do call it relative humidity after all}


interesting. I'm with you. I think I just keep doing what I'm doing and run the heater as necessary. On the 10 day forecast most temps will be highs in low to mid 50's with November 6th expected to be 57 degrees. So I just have to fade a few hours here and there these next two weeks I think.


----------



## stsin (Nov 28, 2017)

stsin said:


> ...I've been spoiled by the last few falls in my northern lat and have gotten into the habit of growing ridiculously long flowering sativas that prefer to be cut around election day. This year with pretty much consistently 20deg below average temps mother nature has gotten back at me the low around 6am on sunday morning will be *24F*.... I added 3" of mulch and will water with ~ 80F molasses water before the low hits...Will update with my results in a new post come actual harvest.)


As promised, everything is harvested, dried, and sampled (unfortunately the breeder was correct, redneck bubblegum while taste and effects reminiscent of actual IU bubble gum, isn't the haze fire I was hoping for in the cross.) There was absolutely no quality difference between this years multiple freezes (ended up with them experiencing about 14 nights of low temps ranging from 22 to 30) and the previous year's lack of freeze. For the lows below ~28F I watered a few hours before the low hit with warm water (in my case, mixed with molasses.) But other than that and the mulch around the bases, there were no precautions taken with the plants. One did turn a lovely shade of purple, but that's purely aesthetic and is pretty standard. Basically, don't freak out, do what you can, but in the end these plants are surprisingly hearty as they tolerate being grown in an actual closet with a bulb, if they're in the dirt leave them be they'll most likely be fine, if they're not THEN freak out and harvest  I'm still interested in people's results with getaway mountain's strains. Hope everyone is enjoying the fruits of their harvests.


----------



## OldPork (Nov 29, 2017)

From where did you procure those nice reflective grow bags? I imagine the roots stay cooler with them.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 20, 2017)

OldPork said:


> From where did you procure those nice reflective grow bags? I imagine the roots stay cooler with them.


That's why I always LST outdoors. I was using fish hooks and clear fishing line to tie my plants down before I ever heard the term LST. It's been around a long time. A low canopy 3 feet off the ground gives you a lot of options when dealing with frost.


----------



## Downinthedirt (Apr 21, 2018)

Temp's got down to 27 this past week on Tues and down to 29 Thursday..I have 18 crystal out and 2 Bruce banner...I covered all up but 3 crystal tuesday and it never fazed them and didn't realize it was gonna frost again Thursday and never covered any up and never fazed them at all..burned the hell outta my grape vines but not my girls...so the crystal is a super strong strain and I guess so is bruce banner


----------



## too larry (Apr 21, 2018)

Downinthedirt said:


> Temp's got down to 27 this past week on Tues and down to 29 Thursday..I have 18 crystal out and 2 Bruce banner...I covered all up but 3 crystal tuesday and it never fazed them and didn't realize it was gonna frost again Thursday and never covered any up and never fazed them at all..burned the hell outta my grape vines but not my girls...so the crystal is a super strong strain and I guess so is bruce banner


I lost my spring crop this year {here in NW Florida} when we had two nights down to 16F. I had too many, in too open of a place to cover.


----------



## Downnthedirt (Apr 22, 2018)

Hate to hear that


----------



## hotrodharley (Jun 10, 2018)

Here in Interior Alaska we're looking at upper 20's Monday morning. June 11. My stealth grows will just have to tough it out. Had 10 Chemdawgs hermie last year. Pulled the last one in July. A friend stopped in late September after several freezes and those damned things were alive. Just the rootballs implanted and uncovered and the plants still green. Tough suckers.


----------



## Montuno (Jul 25, 2018)

*Psilocybo's Malawi Bangui*, pure sativa [Malawi Gold X (Congo X Nepal Higlands Sativa)] : down little buds after the cooldest night of Winter here ( -5 °C ), in January-7 :













Que frío!


----------



## dano88 (Jul 25, 2018)

How did you drown a plant haha I have the opposite problem


----------



## Black-Thumb (Jul 26, 2018)

Montuno said:


> *Psilocybo's Malawi Bangui*, pure sativa [Malawi Gold X (Congo X Nepal Higlands Sativa)] : down little buds after the cooldest night of Winter here ( -5 °C ), in January-7 :








I've never seen trics that big!! Some of them are like an inch off the bud!!


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Aug 3, 2018)

Black-Thumb said:


> I've never seen trics that big!! Some of them are like an inch off the bud!!


Lol


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2018)

Yikes, glad I don't live somewhere that shit happens... I can grow outdoors 12 months a year.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Aug 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yikes, glad I don't live somewhere that shit happens... I can grow outdoors 12 months a year.


Lucky.


----------



## too larry (Aug 3, 2018)

ANC said:


> Yikes, glad I don't live somewhere that shit happens... I can grow outdoors 12 months a year.


I do grow outdoor year round. But I have a winter. This past winter got me pretty good. We had a week in the mid to low 20's, with two nights down to 16-Fucking-F degrees. I've gone through light freezes and frost with minimal damage, but that shit killed all of it.


----------



## Norcal1985 (Aug 16, 2018)

This is a kush plant that handled almost freezing temp before we could get the field down . Tested at 24 percent and stayed just fine .


----------



## 3B ID (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi all, my question is, at what temp do you really get worried and want to cover at all? Is it say, 36F and under or is to frost dependent? We get colds here to almost that temp but no actual frost,. would you all cover or let it ride? As usual we rebound into warmer temps until about sept 30. Thanks all and happy to have found you.


----------



## whisperer57 (Sep 25, 2018)

im ok to about 28 degrees F, once the flesh of the plant freezes, it dies pretty quick.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 25, 2018)

I can get away with a frost or two as long as the plants are well watered and get sun in the afternoon lol 

Usually -3 is the killer anything above I can get away with


----------



## LordRalh3 (Sep 28, 2018)

Gonna hit 30 tonight, should be interesting, have em nicely watered and if they make it through tonight, the weather actually warms up into the 60s again for a week or more and i can hold off a bit longer on the chop


----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)

You guys are killing me. I haven't got below 72 yet. I've just seen my first low in the 60's in my 10 day forecast. 68 and 69F about a week out. 

I'll check back in in January for frost.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 29, 2018)

too larry said:


> You guys are killing me. I haven't got below 72 yet. I've just seen my first low in the 60's in my 10 day forecast. 68 and 69F about a week out.
> 
> I'll check back in in January for frost.


LOL, must be nice. I’ll be plowing snow by then


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> LOL, must be nice. I’ll be plowing snow by then


We always have a few light frost in Nov and Dec, but often there isn't a killing frost until the New Year. Great for your late okra patch. Not so good when you are wanting the skeeters to get killed off.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 29, 2018)

too larry said:


> We always have a few light frost in Nov and Dec, but often there isn't a killing frost until the New Year. Great for your late okra patch. Not so good when you are wanting the skeeters to get killed off.


Well the skeeters are still here . But it’s getting wet and cold so bud rot has become a concern


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Well the skeeters are still here . But it’s getting wet and cold so bud rot has become a concern


My short summer days is fucking with me. I max out at 14 hours 7 minutes. Most of my new strains are used to Oregon light hours. I had shit start to flower in late May. Most everything was flowering by July. It rains almost every day here during the summer. Doesn't slow down that much until about now. I haven't picked a fully ripe plant yet. Lost half or more of my crop so far. I'm still planting, just so I can flower some in the dryer months to come.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 29, 2018)

too larry said:


> My short summer days is fucking with me. I max out at 14 hours 7 minutes. Most of my new strains are used to Oregon light hours. I had shit start to flower in late May. Most everything was flowering by July. It rains almost every day here during the summer. Doesn't slow down that much until about now. I haven't picked a fully ripe plant yet. Lost half or more of my crop so far. I'm still planting, just so I can flower some in the dryer months to come.


Ive got a few that are days away from coming down, I check everyday for signs of doom. I have a couple that are gonna be 3 -4 weeks


----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)

Budley Doright said:


> Ive got a few that are days away from coming down, I check everyday for signs of doom. I have a couple that are gonna be 3 -4 weeks View attachment 4207442 View attachment 4207443 View attachment 4207444


Nice. Most of my close ones are already down. I've got three more rounds of late season stuff that is from 4 weeks into flower to just breaking dirt this morning. Those last ones will be New Year's bud {if all goes well}.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 29, 2018)

too larry said:


> Nice. Most of my close ones are already down. I've got three more rounds of late season stuff that is from 4 weeks into flower to just breaking dirt this morning. Those last ones will be New Year's bud {if all goes well}.


I love New Years bud . Getting the shed going in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Craigson (Oct 16, 2018)

2d9s said:


> the first frost of the year was on sunday night, i checked my pumpkin patch today - tuesday - and everything seemed fine. the temperature dropped to -1*c so it wasn't a hard freeze - the weather network also posted a frost warning. the only difference i found was that top colas were 'browned' and withered a bit but the rest of the plant parts (colas underneath, leaves, stems, roots etc..) seemed intact.
> 
> here are two photos of the top cola of one of the plants. the first one is from friday (before the frost) and the next one is from tuesday (2 days after the frost).
> 
> hope it helps as i had no idea what to expect as well...


That plant looks like its only been flowering a couple weeks


----------



## URaDEADBEATdad (Oct 28, 2018)

So I have a question, I live in SoCal and we don't really have a winter were it freezes. The coldest it gets is about 45-50°f at night USUALLY and 60-80°f during daytime USUALLY. I've been vegging my plants under a T5 for a month and a half and last week put my plants outside for a winter harvest. They should all be done by xmas since they are all Indica dominate. Will they be ok and grow to there full potential. I usually grow outdoors but in the spring into fall. Any advice will be appreciated. They are getting 7 hours of direct sunlight and about 12 or 13 hours of daytime.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 28, 2018)

URaDEADBEATdad said:


> So I have a question, I live in SoCal and we don't really have a winter were it freezes. The coldest it gets is about 45-50°f at night USUALLY and 60-80°f during daytime USUALLY. I've been vegging my plants under a T5 for a month and a half and last week put my plants outside for a winter harvest. They should all be done by xmas since they are all Indica dominate. Will they be ok and grow to there full potential. I usually grow outdoors but in the spring into fall. Any advice will be appreciated. They are getting 7 hours of direct sunlight and about 12 or 13 hours of daytime.


You’ll be fine


----------



## URaDEADBEATdad (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks, I was wondering bc when i go out in the morning there is mad morning dew on the plant and wasnt sure if it would cause bud rot due to the cooling weather


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 28, 2018)

Opps I deleted my post but yes that can be an issue.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 28, 2018)

Harvested this two weeks ago and it went through two lite frosts and no days over 70 for two weeks, found one spot. The plants I harvested earlier had a few buds that were fucked


----------



## big farmer top (Oct 29, 2018)

Had a freak freeze over night on my indica domanant hybrid not sure what to do


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 29, 2018)

big farmer top said:


> Had a freak freeze over night on my indica domanant hybrid not sure what to do


Keep an eye on it, it may be fine, or not . If the buds start to die then pull and dry quickly as possible to mitigate any mould. Good luck.


----------



## Old Thcool (Jan 17, 2019)

Three tricks to combat frost. One requires electricity. 
Wet the soil around you garden if there is a risk of frost. Dry ground is more frost prone than heavily moistened ground. 
Use hoops of pvc and poly if possible. 
And this one is used in commercial agro anytime frost is forecasted 
Use fans! Moving air prevents frost from forming. This is obviously an issue for most exterior growers.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jan 17, 2019)

Old Thcool said:


> Three tricks to combat frost. One requires electricity.
> Wet the soil around you garden if there is a risk of frost. Dry ground is more frost prone than heavily moistened ground.
> Use hoops of pvc and poly if possible.
> And this one is used in commercial agro anytime frost is forecasted
> Use fans! Moving air prevents frost from forming. This is obviously an issue for most exterior growers.


Funny you say poly hoops, I'm a hula hooper and use poly and hpde to make mine. Might try this with a bare hoop I'm not using !


----------



## Old Thcool (Jan 17, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Funny you say poly hoops, I'm a hula hooper and use poly and hpde to make mine. Might try this with a bare hoop I'm not using !


I use pvc tubing that is cheap and bends well. I hammer 3 foot lengths of rebar into the ground and slip the tubing over them. Cover with poly either clear or opaque and weigh the edges down with dirt. Simple and quick. If the weather improves I remove the plastic for better air flow. I think it’s better uncovered if possible.


----------



## Jdvon89 (Jul 1, 2019)

These girls hit 27°f inside of my hoop-house the first day of summer (june 21).they were all laying flat that morning. I was too disgusted to take a pic. But they are doing hot!! Crazy year here in the SW


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 19, 2019)

yo, so last night was a dick. My 5 to 6 foot tall R2 plants are 8weeks old yesterday. filly finished. frost hit like a motherfucker last night and they were silly frosted this morning when i walked out to cut them....
sup?
i have never had frost hit a plant like this. Is the bud quality going to suffer?
does this negatively affect the trichomes that were present already? like do they freeze and break off like on dried herb?


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 19, 2019)

stsin said:


> Hey all, saw the comments about getaway mountain, has anyone grown out their gear and actually had them tested in a legal state? (e.g. early finish is nice, but how strong are they? Brain twister seems good for example  ) I've been spoiled by the last few falls in my northern lat and have gotten into the habit of growing ridiculously long flowering sativas that prefer to be cut around election day. This year with pretty much consistently 20deg below average temps mother nature has gotten back at me the low around 6am on sunday morning will be *24F*. I could add a plastic sheet draped across to cover them and run heated home air out of the window that's up against the garden, but as all of my girls are 11-13 feet tall stuffed in an ~200sqft fenced area off the house and I can't fly, that's not really easily done... (could throw a 2x4 onto the house just above or below the second story window then wrap sheeting around it that then drapes across is the best I can do, but that's far and away not fully enclosed.) So I'm planning on cutting them 3-ish weeks early tomorrow (Pout!) They're pretty damn protected from the sides.... so I'm still toying with finding a huge tarp and tossing that on top of them and hoping for the best, but.... well, it's better to have an early harvest (all trics are milky that I've been able to see, so at the least they'll be nice head highs) than to have a ruined harvest... Anyone want to try to convince me that adding a tarp/covering and piping house air into a mostly open garden will be enough to counter an hour or so of 24F weather (they've been fine to 30F at least so far...) Edit: just smoked some of the plant (red headed stranger x indiana bubble gum which I now call redneck bubble gum) I took down on the 11th, to give the girl next to it some extra light / test the high. I'm fairly happy with it so I think I'll be fine if not thrilled by removing (at least) all of these the tops and drying them tomorrow... Though obsessively looking at the weather channel, it looks like aside from the low of now 25F, the weather seems fine for the next 10 days... I might push it, and immediately harvest if anything looks dead on the branch... the ground won't freeze yet (and I can water with warm water) so my only concerns are the buds... (edit #2: decided that cutting the tops would be the worst case scenario as it would expose the main stems to the full effect of the cold. So I added 3" of mulch and will water with ~ 80F molasses water before the low hits then will check the plants for signs of death, my thoughts are that if it does die, I'll catch it w/n 12 hours which is not really any different than trimming them, or worst case scenario, any worse than trimming them after they've dried as some do. Will update with my results in a new post come actual harvest.)


Yo, i just heard about getaway myself in a thread about the origin of a sativa dominant old world strain called R2. (highly debated topic) We know getaway mountain didn't create the R2 strain but is using it in a lot of crosses. My R2xSkunk was a 10" clone on june 7 planted in the bare earth, not fertilized. no ph adjustment, and by july 24th or 25th it was 5'7" tall and entering bloom. I hit 8 weeks yesterday and it's fully ripe. frost raped it last night unfortunately which is why i am on this thread but i'm optimistic it will be ok. R2 is mad cold tolerant.


----------



## kayasgarden (Sep 21, 2019)

29° I was freaking out but they look fine


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 21, 2019)

kayasgarden said:


> 29° I was freaking out but they look fineView attachment 4397607 View attachment 4397607 View attachment 4397608


What state are you in or province? 
I'm in Canada Ontario and go do im so worried some of my plants won't be ready until frost 

I'm glad they are okay

Right now it's 20-25c in the day an 16c at night


----------



## kayasgarden (Sep 21, 2019)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> What state are you in or province?
> I'm in Canada Ontario and go do im so worried some of my plants won't be ready until frost
> 
> I'm glad they are okay
> ...


Yea Im still a bit worried but they are more hardy than I though. Scoped today and still need some time. Sour Sorbet is the closest. I am in Southern Vt we got lucky and temps have gone way up.


----------



## cowtown (Sep 29, 2019)

We had our second frost near North Bay, Ontario today. This time I had tents over them at least. They survived the first frost uncovered, but killed some leaves and caused stunted growth. Our weather is quickly going to shit, highs of 10 and lows of 1, usually a low of 1 is -2. Not sure what to do, three of my plants are not even close to done and they are the biggest ones. Would hate to lose them.

Worst case Ontario I could cut this one.





Don't want to lose this one either since it still needs a couple weeks.

 

But my monster beauty is only this far in as of today with weeks to go yet.






I have covered the plants with tents which I have been doing since it rained almost all of last week and a wind storm tore down almost a whole plant.

Can they survive just being covered from the top like this based on our weather posted below? If not, how can you keep them warmer?



*Tuesday night*
6 °C
Showers. Low 6.

*Wednesday night*
1 °C
Cloudy. Low plus 1.

*Thursday night*
2 °C
Cloudy with 40 percent chance of showers. Low plus 2.

*Friday night*
1 °C
Clear. Low plus 1.


----------



## 707Humboldt707 (Sep 29, 2019)

Does anyone know if snow can kill plants? Had unexpected early snow fall in my garden still have couple weeks before harvest, this snow and lower temps are supposed to only be passing by....


----------



## grapenut2457 (Sep 30, 2019)

cowtown said:


> We had our second frost near North Bay, Ontario today. This time I had tents over them at least. They survived the first frost uncovered, but killed some leaves and caused stunted growth. Our weather is quickly going to shit, highs of 10 and lows of 1, usually a low of 1 is -2. Not sure what to do, three of my plants are not even close to done and they are the biggest ones. Would hate to lose them.
> 
> Worst case Ontario I could cut this one.
> Don't want to lose this one either since it still needs a couple weeks.
> ...


Maybe cover with light plastic sheeting from the dollar store... just to ease your worry.


----------



## cowtown (Oct 4, 2019)

grapenut2457 said:


> Maybe cover with light plastic sheeting from the dollar store... just to ease your worry.


I picked up some used shrink wrap made for covering boats during the winter. Going to put it around the tents and throw a space heater in. Supposed to go down to -4 C tonight.


----------



## cowtown (Oct 6, 2019)

Well, most of it survived. Ended up at -6 for about six hours. I put some walls around the tents. One plant wasn't very happy with a patio umbrella over it. It froze the top cola, the rest turned out alright. 

Just because the fan leaves are dead, will the rest of the buds keep growing from the healthy part of the plant? The trichs are not ready yet IMO.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 7, 2019)

cowtown said:


> Well, most of it survived. Ended up at -6 for about six hours. I put some walls around the tents. One plant wasn't very happy with a patio umbrella over it. It froze the top cola, the rest turned out alright.
> 
> Just because the fan leaves are dead, will the rest of the buds keep growing from the healthy part of the plant? The trichs are not ready yet IMO.View attachment 4404229
> View attachment 4404233


Looks like it’s pretty much over for that girl but if you do leave it just keep watching the buds for any sign of rot. I would pull it but that’s me. I still have 6 in the ground and only one light frost so far.


----------



## cowtown (Oct 7, 2019)

Budley Doright said:


> Looks like it’s pretty much over for that girl but if you do leave it just keep watching the buds for any sign of rot. I would pull it but that’s me. I still have 6 in the ground and only one light frost so far.


I cut off the cola that froze and trimmed the dead leaves after work today. We had a bunch more rain today. It's hanging right now, hopefully some is salvageable.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 7, 2019)

cowtown said:


> I cut off the cola that froze and trimmed the dead leaves after work today. We had a bunch more rain today. It's hanging right now, hopefully some is salvageable.


It should be fine even if the frost killed it. Just don’t leave it out. Trimmed up a blue dream and a banana kush tonight. Only 8 more to go lol.


----------



## BoiseShortz (Oct 11, 2019)

8 degrees Fahrenheit in the garden right now, put up plastic and big water troughs all over the garden water wasn't frozen but plastic had frost on the inside and outside


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 13, 2019)

I thought I would jump in on this thread because my outdoor plants just went through a light freeze. I noticed a little damage. Just some browning on some leaf tips and some of the buds. I’m not sure how much longer this one has but she took until almost September to begin forming buds. The freeze we had was a result of the huge system over the Rockies. Down in New Mexico it just brought some cold, but it’s not forecasted to freeze again for the foreseeable future. I’m a little confused about when to harvest her because I have no idea to what extent the cold temps affected things. The buds seem like they need to fill out some more, but the freeze caused a lot of the trichomes to darken.


----------



## waytoofaded (Oct 13, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I thought I would jump in on this thread because my outdoor plants just went through a light freeze. I noticed a little damage. Just some browning on some leaf tips and some of the buds. I’m not sure how much longer this one has but she took until almost September to begin forming buds. The freeze we had was a result of the huge system over the Rockies. Down in New Mexico it just brought some cold, but it’s not forecasted to freeze again for the foreseeable future. I’m a little confused about when to harvest her because I have no idea to what extent the cold temps affected things. The buds seem like they need to fill out some more, but the freeze caused a lot of the trichomes to darken.
> 
> View attachment 4407584
> View attachment 4407585


Is that budrot forming in the second picture?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 13, 2019)

waytoofaded said:


> Is that budrot forming in the second picture?


I doubt it. Way too dry here. We haven’t had rain in weeks and I’ve seen absolutely no signs of mold. I noticed some browning after the frost. One of my other phenos got attacked by caterpillars and didn’t get bud rot. Too dry out here. Compromised buds just shrivel up and die and you can just trim the fucked up parts out. I do not believe these weather conditions can support bud rot.


----------



## Grandalyn (Oct 31, 2019)

Simple rules you should consider growing outdoor: climate, soil, fertilizer, water, and protection. Or the best way - to watch a video of how to do that on Youtube, as I did)))))


----------



## Deadhead13 (Nov 11, 2019)

I’m about to see a few nights below freezing and plants aren’t ready. I hope I can get thru 3 straight nights of it.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2020)

Oh shit it’s not supposed to get this cold in Florida!
What to do what to do?


----------



## Deadhead13 (Jan 20, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh shit it’s not supposed to get this cold in Florida!
> What to do what to do?


I made it thru the cold nights that I referred to above. Take precautions if you can.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 20, 2020)

Deadhead13 said:


> I made it thru the cold nights that I referred to above. Take precautions if you can.


They’re under the carport. I’m hoping they’ll be ok. Just put them out a week or two ago to flower. They’re starting to bud up now.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Deadhead13 (Jan 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> They’re under the carport. I’m hoping they’ll be ok. Just put them out a week or two ago to flower. They’re starting to bud up now.
> Fingers crossed.


This cold snap will rebound soon I hope.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jan 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Oh shit it’s not supposed to get this cold in Florida!
> What to do what to do?


Water around 12pm the day before it’s supposed to freeze. The soil retains heat better when wet.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 21, 2020)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Water around 12pm the day before it’s supposed to freeze. The soil retains heat better when wet.


Too late 

edit: should I wrap those rascals? I just saw possible 29 degrees is possible. I’d reeeeeeally hate to lose those. I already lost a bunch of seedlings that must’ve gotten too cold  it was the gmo/chem @curious2garden @cannabineer they looked good a couple of days ago right bear lol Oy vey

lemme know if I should do something to save those girls. The Cindi is handing in there, she’s shivering though.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Too late
> 
> edit: should I wrap those rascals? I just saw possible 29 degrees is possible. I’d reeeeeeally hate to lose those. I already lost a bunch of seedlings that must’ve gotten too cold  it was the gmo/chem @curious2garden @cannabineer they looked good a couple of days ago right bear lol Oy vey
> 
> lemme know if I should do something to save those girls. The Cindi is handing in there, she’s shivering though.


If it’s not to difficult then cover them in a plastic tent over night. Better to have then want. Also I shake off as much moisture as I can in the morning when I remove the tent.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 22, 2020)

I woke up to 26 degrees and what looks like happy plants!!!!!! Thanks be to Jah.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 22, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> I woke up to 26 degrees and what looks like happy plants!!!!!! Thanks be to Jah.


Great, that’s on the cuff of bad shit happening


----------



## mordynyc (Jan 22, 2020)

36 N. Chinook Haze, some tkind of omato, yellow rose taken 1 week ago.


----------



## Knowurhyphae (Mar 9, 2020)

So this whole thread is about harvest season.
What about planting season?
Whats the earliest you can put an indoor started plant outdoors?
Is a single frost going to kill a cannabis seedling? What about a plant on its second or third set of leaves?

If you are past the threat of your last frost are you good to plant? even if there will be cold nights that hover just above freezing?


*Lookup your first and last freeze/frost dates by zip code*


----------



## Knowurhyphae (Mar 10, 2020)

no bites huh?


----------



## Freedom seed (Mar 15, 2020)

I would be most concerned about ground temperature. If you can heat the ground a bit it really helps. A cover will keep the heat in and warm it fast. Vegetable farms around me will heat with tarps or vapour barrier and sunshine to get an early start on the season. I’ve got some ground heating up at 42N plan to sow some greens next week. Grass is greening here and the crocuses were blooming two weeks ago, no frost in the ground and barely had snow. Zero that stuck around even in the middle of winter. So ya I’m getting itchy lol. Another idea I had was a gas lantern because it’s pretty early still, a bulb beside each plant and if there is a late frost just throw a cover over it for the night.


----------



## SFnone (Mar 15, 2020)

Knowurhyphae said:


> So this whole thread is about harvest season.
> What about planting season?
> Whats the earliest you can put an indoor started plant outdoors?
> Is a single frost going to kill a cannabis seedling? What about a plant on its second or third set of leaves?
> ...


I have two plants going outdoors right now. They were from seeds that fell out last year and have been outside the whole winter and popped out on their own. I noticed the first in mid february, and the second about two weeks ago. They are growing, but very, very slowly. Been through lots of cold weather, and are mostly fine other than the slow growth. If you have extra seeds and want to experiment, i say go for it.


----------



## mordynyc (Mar 15, 2020)

Meat thermometer. I don't know why more people don't use this. 
Stick it in few inches/length seedling root and wait until it shows 55-60f to transplant seedlings and may depend on strain unless u just sow a seed and wait but need to monitor top moisture levels incase it cracks and it gets dry in a sunny heat wave. 
How u get to that avg temp is Up to you; either wait or use greenhouse. 

For veg keep the soil under 85. Yes you can even do this in desert 110 heat (DRY).
Swamp cooler/evap affect.
Fabric bag, shade the pot (at 110f noon sun is almost 90deg high so a mature plant will shade most of the pot) allow airflow, allow drainage (perlite!) pot sit in dug ground or lifted with drip irrigation keep it moist. 
The plants solar panels are not only for energy but they are like an upside down heatsink, and create micro shade down under so i wouldn't prune while u have hot dry temps.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Mar 30, 2020)

Knowurhyphae said:


> So this whole thread is about harvest season.
> What about planting season?
> Whats the earliest you can put an indoor started plant outdoors?
> Is a single frost going to kill a cannabis seedling? What about a plant on its second or third set of leaves?
> ...


A seedling if hit by a hard frost can potentially die...vs a well established plant at harvest.
There is no true way to tell if you are done with your last frost either because it can be beautiful weather and then boom... you get a hard frost.
For just generally cold nights its still good to cover them up if you can and make sure to remove the cover at first sign of light.

If you live in a area where it gets super cold like I do..i find that it is better to start the plant indoors to get it really established. That way if frost or a deer comes by it wont kill the plant.
And second dont plant too early (even if the weather has been nice) end of may or first week of june is always a good rule of thumb unless you have a heated greenhouse.


----------



## itza419 (May 6, 2020)

Outdoors on 4-20-20.. What?.....Don't look at me like that.. You know you thought about it too...Well whats done is done .Pic coming when daylight is here. Temps going as low as 27-28f on fri and sat. Aint sceered


----------



## itza419 (May 6, 2020)

Here they are warming up before the frost warning tonight..fingers crossed..


----------



## Maine gramps (Sep 26, 2020)

Here in the north i had a frost on two nights back to back followed by mild sunny days 70 to 75 plants in containers on a deck survived fairly some of the leaves turned yellow and curled up the turned brown trimmed them off and plants seem to be doing well now.Buds still look amazing. My plants in the ground right next to the deck, were not affected by the frost whatsoever, flourishing still. A matter of week or so before next frost is expected to hit will probably pull the container plants before then.


----------



## Budley Doright (Sep 26, 2020)

Maine gramps said:


> Here in the north i had a frost on two nights back to back followed by mild sunny days 70 to 75 plants in containers on a deck survived fairly some of the leaves turned yellow and curled up the turned brown trimmed them off and plants seem to be doing well now.Buds still look amazing. My plants in the ground right next to the deck, were not affected by the frost whatsoever, flourishing still. A matter of week or so before next frost is expected to hit will probably pull the container plants before then.


It’s been the same here with two frosts but not a deep frost hovering around 32. My plants still in the ground are doing fine. But taking them down tomorrow due to the rain that’s coming ...... bud rot is a real possibility now .


----------



## Maggie420 (Sep 27, 2020)

Rain here again, wet fall in North central Minn. & supposed to be windy next couple days. Temps going to be around 30F by Wednesday . . . for a couple of nights. Have 3 outside & 1 is potted. The potted will be moved to garage, didn't do well on the last cold dip a week ago. However, the ones outside started growing fat buds!! First time grow from bagged seed and they're looking Gd. Topped & fimmed early thru out veg & first flowers. LOTS & lots of buds, kinda worried about rot . . . I've been drying them off in morning & whenever with a leaf blower, touched gently, softly. I felt bad constantly shaking THEM. So close, worried. SOON!


----------



## North East OG (Sep 28, 2020)

poplars said:


> Lots of strains of cannabis can handle a pretty strong frost. I've had plants handle frosts as low as 28 degrees F without killing the plant.
> 
> Things to consider, some strains are more sensitive to frost than others, if they are in pots this can make them more sensitive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggie420 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hey, thanks for the comeback . . . nice set-up, serves the purpose. The plants are beautiful!! (from what I could see) Our day temps will be in the 50's, with some wind - rain & nights will be 30 until this weekend & then she supposed to warm up . . . the cold should give them the push they need. Last night I forgot my succulents & Orchids outside, got around 42 . . . they didn't like THAT 
When you harvest, do U chop off what's ready & if so, what does the plant do?? Will the lower buds keep maturing?? And if so, for how long . . . before shock or disease arrives. I've got a top that will be ready before OTHERS. Or maybe I'm wishing


----------



## lucky jack (Sep 30, 2020)

Tis the season. I'm up in Canada, prairie province, continental climate. Had a brutal frost a few weeks ago, got down to -5C (23F). I managed to cover one of my plants, but couldn't cover them all. I came out the next morning and I was sure the plants were dead. Leaves were frozen solid. Had sunny hot weather the next day, and long story short they seem to be OK. Tomatoes dead, Corn Dead, Beans Dead, Squash dead, but my "CBD Critical Mass" are still growing strong. The colas lost their white pistils and overall they have a more purplish look to them(leaves still green), but they appear to be continuing to grow and ripen. Had 2 plants still in veg and there isn't any noticeable damage. 

Still curious about any potential positive effects of frost. Didn't notice any "shock" into budding on the veg plants. Some of the uncovered colas have amber trichomes, covered cola trichomes are all milky or clear. The amber trichomes are likely evidence of frost damage rather than faster ripening...

We also have some pretty extreme diurnal temperature fluctuation(difference in temp between day and night) this time of year. In fruit(apples, grapes, strawberries) diurnal temperature fluctuation causes more sugars to accumulate, it makes fruit sweeter. I wonder if diurnal temp fluctuation has any effect on bud quality....


----------



## Maggie420 (Oct 2, 2020)

lucky jack said:


> Tis the season. I'm up in Canada, prairie province, continental climate. Had a brutal frost a few weeks ago, got down to -5C (23F). I managed to cover one of my plants, but couldn't cover them all. I came out the next morning and I was sure the plants were dead. Leaves were frozen solid. Had sunny hot weather the next day, and long story short they seem to be OK. Tomatoes dead, Corn Dead, Beans Dead, Squash dead, but my "CBD Critical Mass" are still growing strong. The colas lost their white pistils and overall they have a more purplish look to them(leaves still green), but they appear to be continuing to grow and ripen. Had 2 plants still in veg and there isn't any noticeable damage.
> 
> Still curious about any potential positive effects of frost. Didn't notice any "shock" into budding on the veg plants. Some of the uncovered colas have amber trichomes, covered cola trichomes are all milky or clear. The amber trichomes are likely evidence of frost damage rather than faster ripening...
> 
> We also have some pretty extreme diurnal temperature fluctuation(difference in temp between day and night) this time of year. In fruit(apples, grapes, strawberries) diurnal temperature fluctuation causes more sugars to accumulate, it makes fruit sweeter. I wonder if diurnal temp fluctuation has any effect on bud quality....


----------



## Maggie420 (Oct 2, 2020)

Well, last night down around 28 . . . the first 2 pix at 8 this morn & the next 2 were taken 2 hours later . . . a wheelbarrow had some water in it, 1/4 filled & had 3/8 in. ice.
They perked right back up  LUCKY


----------



## Maggie420 (Oct 3, 2020)

2d9s said:


> the first frost of the year was on sunday night, i checked my pumpkin patch today - tuesday - and everything seemed fine. the temperature dropped to -1*c so it wasn't a hard freeze - the weather network also posted a frost warning. the only difference i found was that top colas were 'browned' and withered a bit but the rest of the plant parts (colas underneath, leaves, stems, roots etc..) seemed intact.
> 
> here are two photos of the top cola of one of the plants. the first one is from friday (before the frost) and the next one is from tuesday (2 days after the frost).
> 
> hope it helps as i had no idea what to expect as well...


Yes, that's what I saw in mine. Temp is supposed to hit 29 tonight. So I'll have them covered. My tomatoes & peppers didn't survive frost from 2 days ago . . . 
After tonight it's supposed to warm up, might even see 75!! If I can only keep em cooking a while longer!?


----------



## deadbeet (Oct 3, 2020)

Maggie420 said:


> Yes, that's what I saw in mine. Temp is supposed to hit 29 tonight. So I'll have them covered. My tomatoes & peppers didn't survive frost from 2 days ago . . .
> After tonight it's supposed to warm up, might even see 75!! If I can only keep em cooking a while longer!?


Hmmm.. sounds like you're a Northern MN grower. I [ahem] sorta know a person in a similar zone who is also presently seeing temps in the 29-30 degree range. We covered our outdoor, in-ground plants the last couple nites.. tonite especially! Didn't get out there until just now, in fact.. 10:30 PM Central.. 29 degrees F. First time I've seen what looks like minor damage to sun leaves. Plants were frosty and felt mildly crusty/frozen. I'm hopeful they'll bounce back.. we're supposed to see some sun tomorrow. Regardless, I'll check in and let you know what I find. I'm eager to keep this conversation going. As an outdoor grower in the far, far North, it's helpful to know my limitations!


----------



## Maggie420 (Oct 4, 2020)

deadbeet said:


> Hmmm.. sounds like you're a Northern MN grower. I [ahem] sorta know a person in a similar zone who is also presently seeing temps in the 29-30 degree range. We covered our outdoor, in-ground plants the last couple nites.. tonite especially! Didn't get out there until just now, in fact.. 10:30 PM Central.. 29 degrees F. First time I've seen what looks like minor damage to sun leaves. Plants were frosty and felt mildly crusty/frozen. I'm hopeful they'll bounce back.. we're supposed to see some sun tomorrow. Regardless, I'll check in and let you know what I find. I'm eager to keep this conversation going. As an outdoor grower in the far, far North, it's helpful to know my limitations!


Hey, ya got it right . . . . 630am & radio says it's 25 . . . ouch!! 
my temp here says 26-27
I'll uncover about 830-9am
From what I can see on the weather front it's Indian summer for the next 3 weeks . . . 
Sure hope so . . .


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Oct 4, 2020)

lucky jack said:


> Tis the season. I'm up in Canada, prairie province, continental climate. Had a brutal frost a few weeks ago, got down to -5C (23F). I managed to cover one of my plants, but couldn't cover them all. I came out the next morning and I was sure the plants were dead. Leaves were frozen solid. Had sunny hot weather the next day, and long story short they seem to be OK. Tomatoes dead, Corn Dead, Beans Dead, Squash dead, but my "CBD Critical Mass" are still growing strong. The colas lost their white pistils and overall they have a more purplish look to them(leaves still green), but they appear to be continuing to grow and ripen. Had 2 plants still in veg and there isn't any noticeable damage.
> 
> Still curious about any potential positive effects of frost. Didn't notice any "shock" into budding on the veg plants. Some of the uncovered colas have amber trichomes, covered cola trichomes are all milky or clear. The amber trichomes are likely evidence of frost damage rather than faster ripening...
> 
> We also have some pretty extreme diurnal temperature fluctuation(difference in temp between day and night) this time of year. In fruit(apples, grapes, strawberries) diurnal temperature fluctuation causes more sugars to accumulate, it makes fruit sweeter. I wonder if diurnal temp fluctuation has any effect on bud quality....


Good points. I wonder too if the amber trichs are indicative of frost damage. I grow in a desert, veganically. I don't spray anything or have pests. So we have those warm, sunny days and cool nights. 88 to 48. 38 the other night. Be interesting to have a scientist experiment. 
About ten years ago a neighbor left a plant out until it was snowed on and claimed it didn't hurt it. I think he said, "it's alright". Even he didn't seem convinced. I couldn't try it as he has no idea I grow or toke.


----------



## deadbeet (Oct 4, 2020)

Maggie420 said:


> Hey, ya got it right . . . . 630am & radio says it's 25 . . . ouch!!
> my temp here says 26-27
> I'll uncover about 830-9am
> From what I can see on the weather front it's Indian summer for the next 3 weeks . . .
> Sure hope so . . .


Uncovered plants about 9 AM this morning.. still frosty n semi-frozen from overnite. Anyway, they seem fully recovered! Phew!! My thermometer says we maxed out at about 28 degrees last nite (in terms of the low in my neck of the woods). Hoping for a warm up here too!


----------



## karmaxul (Oct 5, 2020)

I water them with overhead if there is a risk. Can stagger it every so many minutes so you dont over soak the area


----------



## Maggie420 (Oct 6, 2020)

deadbeet said:


> Uncovered plants about 9 AM this morning.. still frosty n semi-frozen from overnite. Anyway, they seem fully recovered! Phew!! My thermometer says we maxed out at about 28 degrees last nite (in terms of the low in my neck of the woods). Hoping for a warm up here too!





deadbeet said:


> Uncovered plants about 9 AM this morning.. still frosty n semi-frozen from overnite. Anyway, they seem fully recovered! Phew!! My thermometer says we maxed out at about 28 degrees last nite (in terms of the low in my neck of the woods). Hoping for a warm up here too!


Well it's Tuesday, 9p.m. & it's 65 degrees here. 2 of my girls sure didnt like the cold. The plants turned purple and the pistelets hairs are black . . . just reeks the smell & leggier than all get out. So ever since that first frost a couple of weeks back, I haven't seen no bud growth, turned purple, & black pistelets . . . this is bagged seed. Got plants in the ground right next to them 2, and she's green, big buds, with pistelets growing more rust color every day. Will probably start chopping soon. This Wed & next Wed the temps are in mid 30s, with 75 forecasted for Friday. I'm pretty sure the cold turned them plants purple . . . I don't know about the black pistelets, never seen that before. No mold nor rot. Got plenty of ladybugs, wasps with marigolds planted nearby. Good airflow. Black pistelets


----------



## Maggie420 (Oct 7, 2020)

Maggie420 said:


> Well it's Tuesday, 9p.m. & it's 65 degrees here. 2 of my girls sure didnt like the cold. The plants turned purple and the pistelets hairs are black . . . just reeks the smell & leggier than all get out. So ever since that first frost a couple of weeks back, I haven't seen no bud growth, turned purple, & black pistelets . . . this is bagged seed. Got plants in the ground right next to them 2, and she's green, big buds, with pistelets growing more rust color every day. Will probably start chopping soon. This Wed & next Wed the temps are in mid 30s, with 75 forecasted for Friday. I'm pretty sure the cold turned them plants purple . . . I don't know about the black pistelets, never seen that before. No mold nor rot. Got plenty of ladybugs, wasps with marigolds planted nearby. Good airflow. Black pistelets


 Well, I'm pretty sure I was over-watering- nuets. Went back thru my notes & that middle plant seemed or had an over water episode earlier . . . been monitoring the last cple days here & with the high winds helping to dry here out, she looks better today, happier. Her pistelets aren't so dark - black. Supposed to be 38 - 40 tonight, still windy, so No coverings.


----------



## Maggie420 (Oct 12, 2020)

HELP PLEASE!!
I got 2 days to decide, then COLD hits 
I got 1 plant that I can take cause she's ready. However, got 2 more, that need a cple more weeks. So, can I Dig-up those 2 and bring them into garage?? If someone would have an idea of how wide their roots spread, I'm hoping I could capture ALL . . .
Am I desperate or WHAT?? 
Someone else just had to try THIS??


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 12, 2020)

Maggie420 said:


> HELP PLEASE!!
> I got 2 days to decide, then COLD hits
> I got 1 plant that I can take cause she's ready. However, got 2 more, that need a cple more weeks. So, can I Dig-up those 2 and bring them into garage?? If someone would have an idea of how wide their roots spread, I'm hoping I could capture ALL . . .
> Am I desperate or WHAT??
> Someone else just had to try THIS??


Never tried it and don't think I would. You won't get all the roots but it might live for a while. I would shelter them where they're at if possible.


----------



## Maggie420 (Oct 12, 2020)

SmichiganOG said:


> Never tried it and don't think I would. You won't get all the roots but it might live for a while. I would shelter them where they're at if possible.


 I would BUT the temps at night will be around 25 and the highs will only be in the 40's from Wensday on . . . with rain snow & wind. These plants were all planted at same time . . . from bagged seed. The 2 I'd like to dig up are the ones that turned purple.
Dang, okay thanks for the comeback.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 12, 2020)

Maggie420 said:


> I would BUT the temps at night will be around 25 and the highs will only be in the 40's from Wensday on . . . with rain snow & wind. These plants were all planted at same time . . . from bagged seed. The 2 I'd like to dig up are the ones that turned purple.
> Dang, okay thanks for the comeback.


Gotcha. That's a tough one.


----------



## Norment99 (Oct 13, 2020)

Laney said:


> I've never had frost kill a plant and I tend to leave them alone to ripen, weather or no. That's because, in most places, there will be one or two light frosts (like I just had) and then a clear spell, during which the plants will quickly ripen. I've lost a lot of leaves from these weather dips. The buds are fine, though. I guess it'll just make trimming easier


I agree I’ve been growing for probably 10 years not a pro just a New Yorker who loves smoking pot we have not had a huge frost yet but the rule of thumb where I live is after the second major frost chop em. We have had a couple little frosted but nothing major. I’m growing agent orange this year which is a Sativa dominant strain and they seem to do well even after heavy frost 25 degrees and lower if the sun comes out they bounce right back can’t wait to post pics on here happy croptober by the way to everyone and I hope the bugs didn’t hurt anyone’s crops this year. I had a major aphid problem but some dawn dish soap and a lil oil took right care of it. Probably got another couple weeks till bud is fully done will post pics before I chop it. Most recent photos


----------



## Maggie420 (Oct 14, 2020)

Well, sad day . . . the 3 outdoor gals got "choptorber" @ 5am. My reads suggested that chopping before daylight & taking before rain - drenched to help the drying . . . 
The gals are hanging out now, put a fan below for an hour . . . keep hearing a long dry is beneficial, so "HOW" should I schedule their "fan priveligous"??
AND, yes I'm smoking


----------



## Northwood (Oct 16, 2020)

This has been a very unusual fall so far here in the Ottawa Valley area in Eastern Ontario. This is not considered a warmer part of Canada for sure lol, but we still have tomatoes and peppers fruiting in the backyard without a sign of frost locally on anything. I still have the weed outside too and they can be harvested any time now (all for bubble hash). I really lucked out with PM and bud rot too. The zucchini plants didn't even show PM this year, and that's like a miracle. 

I won't fool myself though. Winter is coming!


----------



## Northwood (Oct 16, 2020)

Maggie420 said:


> The gals are hanging out now, put a fan below for an hour . . . keep hearing a long dry is beneficial, so "HOW" should I schedule their "fan priveligous"??


What's the temperature and RH where you have your hanging plants? You should always have a fan going for air circulation, just not pointed so that it blows directly on your bud. Watch your biggest colas for mold everyday because this is your greatest danger right now. The mold will often start under the budlets making up the colas first, so check there.


----------



## Maggie420 (Oct 18, 2020)

Northwood said:


> What's the temperature and RH where you have your hanging plants? You should always have a fan going for air circulation, just not pointed so that it blows directly on your bud. Watch your biggest colas for mold everyday because this is your greatest danger right now. The mold will often start under the budlets making up the colas first, so check there.


 Morning 
I'm old school with the humidity readings. I go by . . . yup feelings LOL Anyway, with that said, I turned all fans off after first hour of hanging. I go by feel of plant . . . if she's drying to fast, I'll hang wet wash clothes - towels in or outside of hanging room. Ya got to monitor how fast these towels dry, should take a Gd day to dry. If she's still pretty wet after a day, too much moisture . . .
So far, she's on a slow roll of drying. As she's hanging I'm doing daily trimming. Yesterday I cut some branches & introduced them to a paper bag to gauge moisture . . . 
AND when I checked the bag this morning she's pretty wet yet. I think she'll hang a Gd 10 days plus. 
Really old school here . . . anytime I roast a Turkey OR other meats, I use a brown paper bag . . . I'll put my Turkey in a 9×13 pan, throw some bacon on top, a little seasoning, nothing else & slip the paper bag over, tape shut & put in oven @ 325 - 350 for 5 hours.
You can peak at 4 1/2 hours. 
YUP, paper bags folks, don't cost ya a thing.
Gotta say, she's Gd smoke


----------



## Maggie420 (Oct 18, 2020)

Maggie420 said:


> Morning
> I'm old school with the humidity readings. I go by . . . yup feelings LOL Anyway, with that said, I turned all fans off after first hour of hanging. I go by feel of plant . . . if she's drying to fast, I'll hang wet wash clothes - towels in or outside of hanging room. Ya got to monitor how fast these towels dry, should take a Gd day to dry. If she's still pretty wet after a day, too much moisture . . .
> So far, she's on a slow roll of drying. As she's hanging I'm doing daily trimming. Yesterday I cut some branches & introduced them to a paper bag to gauge moisture . . .
> AND when I checked the bag this morning she's pretty wet yet. I think she'll hang a Gd 10 days plus.
> ...


 Here's exactly what I did; days before chopping, trimmed all big fan leaves, chopped the 3 outdoor plants @ 5am. brought in & put two less bushy plants in one room & other fuller one alone. Put fans on both dark rooms for a cple hours to dry dew. Shut doors. Return in a cple hrs, smell & feel. These plants will make their own humidity as they dry . . . too much, leave doors open.
Not enough, close for a bit . . . much like curing, ya got to burb the slow drys . . 
I'll cut off a stem & hang with the 2 to see how fast she drys . . . & compare to the one in the other room. I've noticed both rooms are drying different. 
I live in a patio style A frame, w/loft, no basement, with Slate stone heated floors. I have not turned on the heated floors . . . 
So it's cool in here . . . last night I turned on a infrared heater & opened both doors . . . 
I need or want to keep temp about around 60. I'm hesitant to turn on the floors . . .


----------



## GrOwThMoNgeR (Oct 19, 2020)

Rain picked up this week but no freezing temps except one night so letting them ride until next week. I can't believe I'm harvesting at the end of Oct at more than latitude 60. Strange year. I only harvested one this year that I hadn't done anything to for a while (was hard to get to) and since I hadn't treated with keefir I lost 50% to pm though they were the nicest buds. Last keefir treatment tomorrow. Girls are gonna be fine I hope. As I was throwing pm buds in the trash yesterday tears came to my eyes


----------



## StoneyJake (Oct 25, 2020)

I have two sativa taking there sweet time out in my hoop house not looking very happy. I sealed it up the best i could and put a ceramic heater in there but temps dip just below freezing these last couple nights. It is 9F outside and snowing now but 34f in my hoop house 63%RH.Its supposed to be pretty mild next week so Im just trying to making it a few more days like this. 
I already harvested one really nice plant(3.5lbs) but i would love to get a decent pull off of the other 2 plants i have that were about the same size for some variety. They look like they need another 3-4 weeks, I hope they get a move on


----------



## Maggie420 (Oct 29, 2020)

StoneyJake said:


> I have two sativa taking there sweet time out in my hoop house not looking very happy. I sealed it up the best i could and put a ceramic heater in there but temps dip just below freezing these last couple nights. It is 9F outside and snowing now but 34f in my hoop house 63%RH.Its supposed to be pretty mild next week so Im just trying to making it a few more days like this.
> I already harvested one really nice plant(3.5lbs) but i would love to get a decent pull off of the other 2 plants i have that were about the same size for some variety. They look like they need another 3-4 weeks, I hope they get a move on


Morning 
Yup, give them all the time ya can & GL.
North Central Minnesota, here & we haven't warmed up since my chop. Buds are in jars, smelling fruity Gd. 
Had 3 plants & got 4 jars . . . Buds really shrunk . . . kinda disappointed.
Hey, also FOUND 4 huge matured seeds?
WTF, any idea's . . . 4 only?????
I'm planting them 4 SOON, gotta see WTF?
GL to you's with your harvest.


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 29, 2020)

Maggie420 said:


> Morning
> Yup, give them all the time ya can & GL.
> North Central Minnesota, here & we haven't warmed up since my chop. Buds are in jars, smelling fruity Gd.
> Had 3 plants & got 4 jars . . . Buds really shrunk . . . kinda disappointed.
> ...


My guess is you had a plant hermie slightly or maybe the pollen traveled a long way? You might find more though.


----------



## ronintank (Nov 2, 2020)

we had a little frost this weekend.


----------



## Maggie420 (Nov 2, 2020)

ronintank said:


> we had a little frost this weekend.View attachment 4731711


 Morning. Hope your girls perk-up!!
They're forecasting upper 60's this week 4 us in North-Central Mn. GLTU


----------



## SmichiganOG (Nov 2, 2020)

ronintank said:


> we had a little frost this weekend.View attachment 4731711


Might be time to harvest.


----------



## JimmiP (Nov 2, 2020)

Yeah, it's been a bleak week of supplemental heat here in Illinois! So glad its warming up after today!


----------



## ronintank (Nov 2, 2020)

Maggie420 said:


> Morning. Hope your girls perk-up!!
> They're forecasting upper 60's this week 4 us in North-Central Mn. GLTU


I cut all but 4 yesterday. when i get home tonight if they havent perked up they coming down.


----------



## malignant (May 1, 2021)

ronintank said:


> I cut all but 4 yesterday. when i get home tonight if they havent perked up they coming down.


Damn so sorry to see


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 7, 2021)

spring planting is a week off! As long as forcast is right. Two came up on own, 5 leaves already. Its been cold! Tough little buggers, last year they came up in March, The ones l left alone lived, ones got covered died. May 7th today planted 17th last year. Two days earlier this year. 2021 going to be a good year.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 7, 2021)

I almost got ahead of myself and planted this week but it went down to 0 C ..... phew.


----------



## shattascam (May 10, 2021)

WNY here, frost risk is supposed to be over in a few days....if ya believe any of that shit...i got a 20" tall girl i want to put in the ground ASAP but my inclination is to wait until at least the 21st of the month. With our luck here the forecast will say no frost then i wake up and she's dead


----------



## Budley Doright (May 10, 2021)

I’m putting mine out on the weekend, I don’t want to pot up again. Lows in the 8-9C range so should be good lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 16, 2021)

Planted 13 yesterday. Fingers crossed but thinking I’ll be ok. The forecast for eastern Ontario looks good. I’ll try and get another 10 in before June.


----------



## HerbNkeeper (May 16, 2021)

poplars said:


> Lots of strains of cannabis can handle a pretty strong frost. I've had plants handle frosts as low as 28 degrees F without killing the plant.
> 
> Things to consider, some strains are more sensitive to frost than others, if they are in pots this can make them more sensitive.
> 
> ...



I just got this batch of clones and put them into my first DWC setup,, They are showing weird signs in the very middle of the plant where the main cola is going to grow. I am not sure if this is just some weird thing the person who gave me the clones did during his cloning process, or if there is something wrong with my DWC.. Im using Fox Farm trio so ive started with just the big bloom and a smallll amount of grow big, about 285-300 ppm, 5.8-6 PH, 68-70 degrees in the water, and I used some Great white and KLM root strengthening to help with the transplant. theyve been in the DWC for a little over 36 hours now. Have you any experienced thoughts to share?


----------



## ComfortCreator (May 25, 2021)

Not an outdoor grower but a basic question as knowledge is good....I know the plant will die if frozen of course, but if you were right at harvest and the plants froze, would it affect a ready to harvest result? 

Huge sympathy and support from me to those dealing with outdoor environments. You folks still grow the best sxxx imo when done right! Sun


----------



## Growkiki Somethin (Sep 2, 2021)

Personally I dont wait till it frosts. Simply because as the tricomes freeze it dont take much for them to degrade and fall of the plant. I may be wrong but personally I really like what I get out of it even tho the buds dont get as big because the plant doesn't think its dying to push all its energy out. But it's like most things personal preference.


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 2, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> Not an outdoor grower but a basic question as knowledge is good....I know the plant will die if frozen of course, but if you were right at harvest and the plants froze, would it affect a ready to harvest result?
> 
> Huge sympathy and support from me to those dealing with outdoor environments. You folks still grow the best sxxx imo when done right! Sun


this is my 2019 run. Sept18 it frosted hard enough to kill all my squash. Here is the morning of the 19th frozen before harvest, and a bud shot up close showing the trich coat. This was still super sticky dank after this freeze event


----------



## ComfortCreator (Sep 2, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> this is my 2019 run. Sept18 it frosted hard enough to kill all my squash. Here is the morning of the 19th frozen before harvest, and a bud shot up close showing the trich coat. This was still super sticky dank after this freeze event


A new strain... "Hard Frost"


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 2, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> A new strain... "Hard Frost"


It's an R2, she's good under pressure, and the PC (power cross) is actualy a hybrid i made. Shits rill nice but it can't finish outside.


----------



## Primopup (Sep 14, 2021)

If your in grow bags wrap the bags, and the top soil in a thermal blanket-! 
They are cheap and work wonders.
Oh thermal blankets are those blankets that look like tin foil.., incase you didn't know..


----------



## phrygian44 (Sep 25, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> Here is the morning of the 19th frozen before harvest...


Incredible looking Winter shots, man. But i guess you're not growing them for the aesthetics. Loloool


----------



## Burnedman (Sep 25, 2021)

phrygian44 said:


> Incredible looking Winter shots, man. But i guess you're not growing them for the aesthetics. Loloool


Winter, i wish. technically sept 19 is still ass end summer. that was an early kill frost that yr.


----------



## phrygian44 (Sep 25, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> Winter, i wish. technically sept 19 is still ass end summer. that was an early kill frost that yr.


Same for me here, but i don't get it. I'm up in Kanada and i wont get frost for another 3 wks, and everyone else south of me is getting hit. Go figure.


----------



## netjunky (Oct 7, 2021)

can you smoke frost burnt weed? burnt and dried all in one frost


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 7, 2021)

netjunky said:


> can you smoke frost burnt weed? burnt and dried all in one frost


Yes. plant freezes...plant thaws out and its leaved go limp and it begins to wilt and die. Still smokable. But frost doesn't affect just the tops and spare the rest of the plant. THAT looks botrytis homeboi. Spray that rotted bud with baking soda water and remove it.


----------



## phrygian44 (Oct 7, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> THAT looks botrytis homeboi.


How can ya tell when the bud pics are all blurry?


----------



## SmichiganOG (Oct 7, 2021)

phrygian44 said:


> How can ya tell when the bud pics are all blurry?


The ones in focus look healthy.


----------



## netjunky (Oct 8, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> Yes. plant freezes...plant thaws out and its leaved go limp and it begins to wilt and die. Still smokable. But frost doesn't affect just the tops and spare the rest of the plant. THAT looks botrytis homeboi. Spray that rotted bud with baking soda water and remove it.


it did effect it all over some lower buds some middle of buds some not at all but the tops most because the plastics was touching them mostly the tops of the tops is what you are seeing ... this showed the day after frost and was dry enough to to smoke in one night of frost


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 8, 2021)

netjunky said:


> it did effect it all over some lower buds some middle of buds some not at all but the tops most because the plastics was touching them mostly the tops of the tops is what you are seeing ... this showed the day after frost and was dry enough to to smoke in one night of frost


I have had that happen too and ended up learning the hard way that the plastic can't b touching the plant of the condensation still freezes. In my exp with kill level frost the frosted buds were fine to smoke, they never turned black or dry. i cut em dried em and smoked em (i have pics posted of that crop earlier in this thread if u wanna see what a flash frozen nug looks like one cut and dried)...I'm pretty sure the brown buds in your pics are bud rotten and i wouldn't smoke em if i were you. Only thing you could do wit em is drown em in 99, kill the spores and dissolve any remaining thrics.


----------



## Govno (Oct 10, 2021)

phrygian44 said:


> Same for me here, but i don't get it. I'm up in Kanada and i wont get frost for another 3 wks, and everyone else south of me is getting hit. Go figure.


Me 2 on the kanuckistan part. My first time outdoor grow and I have a med lic so this is going to be interesting. Post pics when done.

I am more curious what temp is considered too late or now it's going to be butter?
I read here in the thread a bunch of different opinions and temps. any where from -2 C to 0 C is still ok and plants will survive be ok?

We are looking at possible temps overnight of around + 1 to + 2 overnight and that is sure close to that freeze temp. Some of my strains need a little more time.... you know noobs and trying to bend the time line on stupid..... (I planted GG # 4 / C99 and LA Kush - yes they all look great - C99 a wee bit on the low producing side for some odd reason standing @ 10 feet plus tall monster)

I will make a post on here when all is done as I want a full story start to end with pics and my topsy turvy experience, hope to get good advice so I can plan better for next year.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 12, 2021)

Here is my homies Jack hererr frozen fuckin solid Sunday morning. Poor lil bitch needed like 2 more weeks.


----------



## phrygian44 (Oct 12, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> Here is my homies Jack hererr frozen fuckin solid Sunday morning. Poor lil bitch needed like 2 more weeks.


OUCH!
Pulling mine today. have another week but it's too damp and drizzle-rainy.


----------



## phrygian44 (Oct 12, 2021)

Govno said:


> I am more curious what temp is considered too late or now it's going to be butter?
> I read here in the thread a bunch of different opinions and temps. any where from -2 C to 0 C is still ok and plants will survive be ok?
> 
> We are looking at possible temps overnight of around + 1 to + 2 overnight and that is sure close to that freeze temp.


A lot of guys on the forum are saying that the plants can take short hits at 0, but I find that my plant starts to no longer perform and looks droopy around 4C.

The temp forecast looks reasonable for the next couple of weeks (7C night, 19C Day), but it's mostly going to be wet, rainy, damp weather, and i just had to cut off one bud because half of it was covered in a fine, grey mold (scared the crap outta me), so I'm not taking any more chances and pulling the plant today as the rains are a startin' again this afternoon.


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 12, 2021)

phrygian44 said:


> a lot of guys on the forum as saying the plants can take short hits at 0, but I find that my plant starts to no longer preform and looks droopy around 4C.
> I have a reasonable warm-spell forecast for the next couple of weeks (7C night, 19C Day), but it's mostly going to be wet, rainy, damp weather, and i just culled one bud off because half of it was covered in a fine, grey mold (scared the crap outta me), so i'm not taking any more chances and pulling the plant today.


Yea a "frost" might not kill a plant but a freeze frost does. the instant the sun hits the the plant it's over, they will go limp and die. Same homie had an R2skunk out there too and it froze like that friday night...homie never saw it saturday cuz he was working...and it froze a second time saturday night. It was on cruise control to be mad high quality


----------



## Burnedman (Oct 12, 2021)

phrygian44 said:


> a lot of guys on the forum are saying the plants can take short hits at 0, but I find that my plant starts to no longer preform and looks droopy around 4C.
> 
> I have a reasonable warm-spell forecast for the next couple of weeks (7C night, 19C Day), but it's mostly going to be wet, rainy, damp weather, and i just culled one bud off because half of it was covered in a fine, grey mold (scared the crap outta me), so i'm not taking any more chances and pulling the plant today.
> 
> View attachment 5008077View attachment 5008078View attachment 5008079View attachment 5008080


Looks pretty finished besides maybe needing to fade itself a bit more. What is the strain?


----------



## phrygian44 (Oct 12, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> Looks pretty finished besides maybe needing to fade itself a bit more. What is the strain?


ya, one more week would'a finished her proper, but rain and dampness promotes mold like nothing else, and it's jut not worth the risk of loosing the entire plant.

un-ka-nown. it was an experiement this year now that i have my own place. my GF gave me 10 seeds from two different bags, all germinated and were super healthy in the greenhouse, then one morning 8 were drooped and very dried-out. i removed them from the others into a separate greenhouse but they never recovered. they looked to be of a different strain than the other two (leaves were a bright yellow-green), while the other two were your typical green green, so it must'a been something that got to theses. funny that the other 100 different flowers and veg's that i had growing in there didn't get sick. anyway, one of the remaining two ended up being a male so that just left me with the one.

come January, I'm going for 3 strains of feminized.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Oct 12, 2021)

phrygian44 said:


> A lot of guys on the forum are saying that the plants can take short hits at 0, but I find that my plant starts to no longer perform and looks droopy around 4C.


 I think humidity plays a role and whether you're growing in pots or in the soil, the rootzone temps make a big difference.


----------



## Indfireguy (Oct 12, 2021)

How long do I have to harvest after frost killed my girls. Got to -4 overnight. And unfortunately had a surprise rain roll through late afternoon yesterday. So was more of a flash freeze/frost. All 5 limp this morning. Only 1 was ready, and 4 others still needed 2-3 weeks. I’ve heard they may still ripen more but all growth is stopped. Do you think that’s viable? They will ripen more? If not what’s my window to chop/trim/wash/dry these girls? Last plant was a full day. I’ve got 5.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Oct 12, 2021)

If it were me I would start harvesting, unfortunately. -4 is rough, I've never really had a plant recover when they get that cold. 
That's my opinion.


----------



## Indfireguy (Oct 12, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> If it were me I would start harvesting, unfortunately. -4 is rough, I've never really had a plant recover when they get that cold.
> That's my opinion.


All the leaves were wilted this morning. And there were some partial frozen areas as it was damp going into the night.
My issues is there’s 5 of them. There big. My last chop took a day. So you’re confident no further ripening will take place? I get there done with growth. What’s my harvest window? Can I do it over next 3-4 days?


----------



## Indfireguy (Oct 12, 2021)

Indfireguy said:


> All the leaves were wilted this morning. And there were some partial frozen areas as it was damp going into the night.
> My issues is there’s 5 of them. There big. My last chop took a day. So you’re confident no further ripening will take place? I get there done with growth. What’s my harvest window? Can I do it over next 3-4 days?


Could just be a cruel Mother Nature joke. But I’m the last 2hrs sun just been beating them, they’ve all perked right up. Look normal? Is this just fools gold?


----------



## Funkentelechy (Oct 12, 2021)

That's good, If they've perked back up then maybe you dodged a bullet, hard to say.



Indfireguy said:


> So you’re confident no further ripening will take place? I get there done with growth. What’s my harvest window? Can I do it over next 3-4 days?


 No, I'm not confident of anything without being there. What ends up happening to me when plants get too frosted is; 1) they wilt and may perk back up a little bit but never fully recover. 2) when I grab a branch the outer green layer of the stem peels right away from the inner core. 

It's like it freezes between the fibrous core and the outer cambium layer, and when you apply any kind of pressure the outer layer wants to separate. After that point the vascular system of the plant is pretty much screwed in my experience, I've tried leaving them for a week or two to see if they can heal and recover but it has never worked for me. 
But, when/if that happens you still have time to harvest over multiple days, they act more like a flower when you cut it and put it in a vase, they don't die right away and you can still work with them, but they aren't going to fully recover and start growing again. I've never noticed them getting more mature after that point, once the vascular system gets that damaged they just slowly get less vibrant and get more floppy over time, like a flower in a vase.
Just watch them and see if they continue to get better for a few days, and check the smell. If they become more limp over time and start to smell like hay or lawn grass then start chopping, because it's not going to get better. That's been my experience, hopefully others will chime in.

Good luck(not being sarcastic).


----------



## Indfireguy (Oct 12, 2021)

Thanks man. Appreciate that. That’s some good information and advice. I have noticed 2 have started to curl back and looking limp. I’m taking one today as it was pretty dam close anyway. The other meds a bit more time. But really never did well or flourished like the other 5. Probably have to take it in the next day or two. Surprisingly the other 3 that need time actually look ok. I’ll get some pics up when I get home. Just running to town for h2o2. Lol


----------



## Growerguy143 (Oct 12, 2021)

Where I live I get very harsh temps in early fall this past week I had temps all below 30 degrees with most nights being mid to low 20s as long as you cover your plant with a tarp to keep the frost off and it gets sun during the day, it’ll be fine. Also blue dream extra sativa dominant.


----------



## Growerguy143 (Oct 12, 2021)

Growerguy143 said:


> Where I live I get very harsh temps in early fall this past week I had temps all below 30 degrees with most nights being mid to low 20s as long as you cover your plant with a tarp to keep the frost off and it gets sun during the day, it’ll be fine. Also blue dream extra sativa dominant.


This would be 0 to -5 Celsius that my plants are surviving.


----------



## Ryax (Oct 17, 2021)

my biggest plants are flowering, but im only beginning to put my smallest ones into flower
i do have a greenhouse, perhaps i should set it up
i hope my plants dont die from the cold 
i am in NE NY


----------



## Bmiranda (Nov 14, 2021)

I guess i will be harvesting today!


----------



## Funkentelechy (Nov 14, 2021)

Those are some frosty buds.


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 6, 2022)

How to young plants handle cooler conditions? Nonflowering plants in early veg stages?


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sep 28, 2022)

ive had this speculation before that they can handle frost but what aboiut snowfall like an early snow fall. or it rains and then the night hits and freezes things.


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 3, 2022)

Bit of frost last night, she dipped down to 32 F for a few hours  
Stardawg f2 from Greenpoint Seeds

rest of the week should be ok, Friday is chop day.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 3, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> Bit of frost last night, she dipped down to 32 F for a few hours
> Stardawg f2 from Greenpoint Seeds
> View attachment 5207034
> rest of the week should be ok, Friday is chop day.
> View attachment 5207035


Mine got frosted for the fouth time lastnight/today.. still kicking...


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 3, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Mine got frosted for the fouth time lastnight/today.. still kicking...


This was my first serious outdoor grow, so I was pretty worried. Already chopped some of it out of fear of losing it all.
(eastern Ontario)


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 3, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> This was my first serious outdoor grow, so I was pretty worried. Already chopped some of it out of fear of losing it all.
> (eastern Ontario)


As long as the sun doesnt hit them first thing in the morning they normally will be fine.. alot of times if plants get hit by the the sun first thing at daybreak with frost all over them it can rupture cells in the leaves killing them..


----------



## Intheseed (Oct 11, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> As long as the sun doesnt hit them first thing in the morning they normally will be fine.. alot of times if plants get hit by the the sun first thing at daybreak with frost all over them it can rupture cells in the leaves killing them..


I've noticed that some plants handle the cold (and snow) no problem. Others go limp. I have never tried it on cannabis, but vegitable gardners swear by hitting frosted plants with a hose before the sun comes up. That might buy some of you a few more days.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Oct 11, 2022)

Intheseed said:


> I've noticed that some plants handle the cold (and snow) no problem. Others go limp. I have never tried it on cannabis, but vegitable gardners swear by hitting frosted plants with a hose before the sun comes up. That might buy some of you a few more days.


or till in some hay and some alfalfa it will keep the soil warmers casue they breakdown hot.


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 11, 2022)

Intheseed said:


> I've noticed that some plants handle the cold (and snow) no problem. Others go limp. I have never tried it on cannabis, but vegitable gardners swear by hitting frosted plants with a hose before the sun comes up. That might buy some of you a few more days.


Yeah.. in some plants the cells burst when the sun hits the frost, spraying helps as long as it doesnt freeze right back up..


----------



## Intheseed (Oct 11, 2022)

radicaldank42 said:


> or till in some hay and some alfalfa it will keep the soil warmers casue they breakdown hot.


alfalfa is also a natural PGR.


----------



## deadbeet (Nov 12, 2022)

Quick note for those watching this thread: My plants saw 26F this year.. also temps near 28F w/ very high winds (gusts of 30mph+). I left portions of plants exposed, uncovered, to these conditions and they survived. Suffice it to say, 26F is cold af and appears to be the threshold, at least in my climate. I covered a lot of my plants heading into these conditions but, after a few years' experience, I wouldn't trust row cover to remain stable (even new/unused) and not leave tiny fibers on your flower. Looking ahead, I'll be eager to try "fast" versions of some strains as well as focus on varieties that finished for me in time (Zone 3A). FWTW


----------



## VolimPicke (Nov 14, 2022)

I had one plant that was not yet ready for harvest so I left it out.
There were two nights of frost but the plant survived.
I cut it down but some buds had a bit brown outside but still green inside
It does not smell bad and am wondering if this is just frost damage and not bud rot.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## deadbeet (Nov 14, 2022)

VolimPicke said:


> I had one plant that was not yet ready for harvest so I left it out.
> There were two nights of frost but the plant survived.
> I cut it down but some buds had a bit brown outside but still green inside
> It does not smell bad and am wondering if this is just frost damage and not bud rot.
> ...


Looks like frost damage to me. I've seen similar results when my plants are exposed to frost and/or cold temps. If you don't see other indications of botrytis or mold, I bet you're ok. The insides of the buds look alright? Lotta good posts on here to let you know what to look for re: bud rot if you've not seen it firsthand.


----------



## VolimPicke (Nov 15, 2022)

deadbeet said:


> The insides of the buds look alright? Lotta good posts on here to let you know what to look for re: bud rot if you've not seen it firsthand.


TY for the feedback
The insides are all OK. They were all green and nice inside.
The brown was only on the outside.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Nov 16, 2022)

for frost protection you guys should really look into electro culture. its gotten some crazy research on it about you build this tower and it generate a electric field that will keep the plants in a general area protected from the frost.


----------



## Rayquaza (Dec 5, 2022)

Nights are dropping down to 50F here (Zone 11). I am running Amnesia Autos and they don't seem to mind the cold. 

I am amazed some of you guys are growing in freezing temps, I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## radicaldank42 (Dec 6, 2022)

Rayquaza said:


> Nights are dropping down to 50F here (Zone 11). I am running Amnesia Autos and they don't seem to mind the cold.
> 
> I am amazed some of you guys are growing in freezing temps, I didn't know that was possible.


theres way of cheating the ecosystem to a point.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 6, 2022)

I've had cannabis plants survive outdoors for an entire winter in an unheated greenhouse that gets below freezing at times.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I've had cannabis plants survive outdoors for an entire winter in an unheated greenhouse that gets below freezing at times.


The fact that I don't want to run heat and a/c to save money has led me to growing the more landrace type plants indoors. They seem way more tolerant to my frequent lack of care.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Saturday at 1:20 PM)

Rayquaza said:


> Nights are dropping down to 50F here (Zone 11). I am running Amnesia Autos and they don't seem to mind the cold.
> 
> I am amazed some of you guys are growing in freezing temps, I didn't know that was possible.


They won't grow. The sap becomes thick when cold. They will tolerate the cold(depending on the strain and how healthy) and continue to grow when the temp rises again and warms the sap. I live in Michigan and frost is by far the number one issue(aphids, gnats and mites.. and piece of shit thieves are a close second)


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Saturday at 11:15 PM)

radicaldank42 said:


> for frost protection you guys should really look into electro culture. its gotten some crazy research on it about you build this tower and it generate a electric field that will keep the plants in a general area protected from the frost.


this sounds futuristic to me. Very cool! Zone 4 and figs and citrus have to come inside for winter.


----------



## Yung.green.thumb (Sunday at 4:32 AM)

I’ve got a question, I’m a rookie at growing I have a Goji runs growing in a gallon pot with 2 other gdp plants on the way. They are currently outside and the temp gets to about 40 at night. Recently I’ve been asked to move the small sprouts out of the original growing pot. My question is would black garbage bags be good enough to start a small grow room about 6”ft tall 5”ft wide. And I was thinking about lining the inner side of the “room”with tinfoil, would it work? And what works better uv black light or regular sun lamp ?


----------



## radicaldank42 (Sunday at 9:50 AM)

Southernontariogrower said:


> this sounds futuristic to me. Very cool! Zone 4 and figs and citrus have to come inside for winter.


not at all its actually known technology its just no one want to put in extra effort/work to make it so. there is building to some degree. that and a little basic math


----------

